# (IR)  What would your PC do, if he or she received the Sending of the Wanderer?



## Kalanyr

The Drow outraged by the slaughter of drow on Toril and even the images of surface elves (who we still think are superior to humans and all other races except us!) being slaughtered and turned into lovers for pathetic slave humanoids, immediately move through our underground tunnels to beneath this technomancy (if we have explosives we place them in key points below the ground and retreat) if not we launch an all out invasion under cover of night, slaying all those we can get our hands,spells and technology  on and making off with every scrap of technology and research we can .


----------



## Kalanyr

Ok given the above information I send messengers to Iuz, offering an alliance in the face of this threat to the power of both of us.

And will send infiltrators into the Yeomonry, Geoff, Keoland and Ulek I wish to find out how they view this. I will make covert overtures ( offering some aid aid,magic and  what we have learnt of technology from our research (just offering that which will not give them an advantage over us if it comes to that) to those who dislike what seems to be coming.

Next I wish to attempt to contact some of the Demon Lords of the abyss, I want to know their feelings on this (and also to extract some of the Knowledge they have no doubt gathered on technology) and if they would add to my fight against it.

Any one who appears to be a threat entering drow-controlled area's of the Underdark (what is it called on Oerth?) shall be captured if possible and interrogated (magically and physically) if they have hostile intentions they will be destroyed if not they will be imprisoned in Dimensional locked cells.

Messengers will be sent to the Mindflayers,Duergar,Derro etc with offers of alliance to quell this first threat to our unseen power in many generations. 

Also we will now begin an attempt to collect all items of technology we can from anywhere they can be found within our reach and step up the resources dedicated to the study of these devices.

Also we  will seek out any renegade surface elves who have knowledge of what is happening above ground and offer them simple technology in exchange for serving as covert spies.

We will also begin construction on these tunnels.


----------



## Kalanyr

Given the closed nature of their minds even if they approach in peace they must consent to being taken under armed guard, the power to close their minds without devices of mindsheilding (I'm assuming) intrigues me enough that they will be treated well (luxurious room, etc and (more importantly in all likelihood) the execution of any drow who tries to poison/assinate these people ) and be granted an audience with Kalanyr they will be stripped of all arms before this meeting and will stand in an anti-magic field during this time (if psionics are not transparent with magic  it will also be an anti-psionic field). The rooms though luxurious will be well guarded of course as well as warded against transportational magics.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I will have to wait till I speak with my allies before I post a response.  (Also, I need to thoroughly read the Wanderer's message.)  

Are we officially starting now? We need more people.  I realize that you are having internet service problems, but there are major factions unclaimed.  For the present, the factions I represent are trying to determine the veracity of this message.  However, we have seen false identities used before -- if this message is not from the Wanderer.  Iuz was able to convice nations that he was Vatun.  I will try to find the truth of what is going on in the Lortmils.  It is possible that this message is accurate and sent by a well meaning person.  It is also possible that someone is trying to manipulate everyone into war.  It would not be the first or the last time. I also need to discuss something VERY IMPORTANT with my allies.

(Edena, I will be in touch.  I will be logging off soon.  Sometime tomorrow I will e-mail several of the participants and you.)

The members of the Grand Alliance urge that the truth of these matters be determined.  (More elegant language stating my concerns.)  We should be wary of any hasty action, until the truth of this message and its messenger is determined.  For now, the Grand Alliance counsels that all who have heard this message be wary.  For good or ill, change may be upon us.  Let us first assess the situation at hand.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena,

I am logging off shortly.  (Failed my Will Save, must sleep.)

I believe the name of the leader of the UC of Toril was something like Lydia Gomez.  I think the name had a Spanish feel to it.   I do remember Alan Payne was her predecessor, who became central to the Church of Mercy of Toril.

Talk to you soon.


----------



## Kalanyr

Of course I am being covert, who ever hear of overt infiltrators ?


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC-Hmm I think I liked the 100 strength better as it is now we'd need virtually every Greyhawkian in alliance to stop even what little force they can already bring.

Ah well. 
IC- I am now sending out covert messengers to every known power or nation of oerth who wouldn't kill them on sight seeking alliances against the horror these outsiders would bring.


----------



## Kalanyr

This is very bad news indeed.

The drow will now commence bargaining with the demons for aid and constructiong portals (which of course cast a form of geas on demons who pass through it preventing them from harming or interfering with the drow and our plans for as long as they remain on Oerth) from the Abyss for those who agree . 

(I'm hoping the demons and their rulers don't think much of the peaceful world order of Toril)

Question- For the purposes of interference do either of the following count as gods- Abyssal  Princes & the other Demon Dieties of the Drow

If not perhaps we could interest one of them in a chance to steal Vecna's power since I doubt any of them feel like sinking to mere demigodhood or worse.


----------



## Corinth

*Serves Me Right...*

Next time, I'll read these threads in order.

Edena, I may reconsider as I do have an old cleric from my AD&D1e days that I've not converted to 3e yet.  Now I have to, as he won't take that sending well at all.  I'll get back to you.


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr wondering if the presence of the mighty Vecna will have any effect on the magic of greyhawk orders immediate divination and research, perhaps the presence of the godlike lich has brought something useful to us.


----------



## Kalanyr

Ok now I know that Vecna's presence may affect divine magic I wish to see if his presence has any affect on the arcane magics.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Hmm I thought I had claimed what RIOT GEAR is playing now, but to bad guess I missed something. But I'm interested in playing the Devils from Baator if their are plenty of demons here. So If the forces of baator become involved Edena I'd liek to play them, I'll be keeping up with this thread, it's nice and so much works deserves to be rewarded with a nice storyline evolving from it


----------



## Kalanyr

Reposted at Edena's request


Lord Melkor (Talos) 

Check Kalanyr's preparations (in the other thread) regarding the problems with priestess's of lolth they are allowed to continue to survive and wield some power but I, Kalanyr , am the ruler (and a follower of Vhaerun) and I will indeed accept this alliance on the condition I am granted a seat on this Shadow Council ,if you would like to continue we should transport this to the actual thread.


----------



## Kalanyr

A repost of Kalanyrs Preparations

Hmm a mere 40 years not long for the drow, however the Drow of Oerth have tried the following during this time (What is successful is up to Edena) 

1- Find the few good drow that exist (If none do, put helmets of Opposite Alignment on a small amount (say 50) LE drow) 

2- Convince these now good aligned drow the we the drow of Oerth want peace with the elves 

3- Send them off as messengers 

4- See if we can work out an agreement to get more arms from our suppliers on Toril without being overly obvious about it, study these weapons and try to work out any improvement that could be made with either technology or magic. And while doing this see if we can find any other uses for the tech and magic we so discover. (In particular I'm looking for explosives) 

5- Any slaves we have will be place in an arena and forced to fight the elite drow & giants in order to further boost the power of the elites and reduce any possibility of sudden treachery within our ranks.Winning slaves will be allowed their freedom. ( If they can survice the Underdark.) 

6- Lord Kalanyr of the Drow will through great ritual and sacrifice of lesser Priestess' of Lolth (Kalanyr being a male really dislikes Lolth though I will still deal with her and allow her priestess' some power no point in making more enemies) and bargaining with the Lords of the Limbo and the least evil Power/Lord of the Abyss (one who dislikes Lolth) attempts to add the power of an Anarchic half-fiend to his already formidable abilities. (DrM CN 20 Wizard/4 Fighter/4 Ranger/5 Archmage/Loremaster 2)

The Above ritual succeeded: Leaving Kalanyr An anarchic half-fiend  drow male CN Wiz 20/Archmage 5/Loremaster 2/Fighter 4/Ranger 4)


----------



## Kalanyr

"Very well then I accept this alliance. I have started my preparations Lord Talos. I suggest we prepare before these fools let what happened on Toril happen here. I will not see my brethen destroyed by mindflayers, or our distant kin cavorting with races meant mainly as our slaves (by blood it brings shame to us)!

You are welcome to build your stronghold in the Underdark on the condition that they remain outside of drow territory."


----------



## Kalanyr

Lord Talos do you have ICQ or MSN or Yahoo messenger?, it might help if we could plan without our actions being overtly obvious.


----------



## Kalanyr

We will accept these enhanced weapons but will study them for negative side effects before putting them to use. 

Several Drow Mages express interest in this Shadow Weave and would like to be trained in its ways.

 Various experts will be put to work studying what technology/mancy  we acquire from our allies in an effort to begin constructing our own so that we may both provison our troops faster.


----------



## Kalanyr

Sorry, I was typing that when you posted your hold, I'll cease until others start posting.


----------



## Kalanyr

Far from the Vault of the Drow just outside drow terrritory on the opposite edge of the continent .

1) its certainly far enough away the Daemons & Demons don't try to bargain with  &/or kill each other.  

2)By creating gates/teleport circles  It allows us to launch large forces quickly. from distant locations

Edit 1-Hey if you post it  one more time I think you'll actually get my name right !  Your making better progress than most of my friends did when I was playing a drow named Kalanyr.

Edit 2- Its time for me to go to sleep now, if this starts up before I return the drow will:
1) Send some of their people for transformation into shades & shadow templated creatures
2) Continuing calling forth demons (May Lolth and Vhaerun watch over!)
3)Continue our research into what effect the presence of vecna has on arcane & divine magic and see if we can find a way to take advantage of this.
4) See if we can find a way to disable technology/technomancy
5) Continue our other plans
6) Defend themselves from any unwelcome intrusions.
7) Go along with any plans of Lord Talos as long as they are not self-destructive to the drow, their leader or plans.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Seen the growing number of demons in this plane and with them the increasing amount of influence of the orders of chaos, the devils are eager to act. We will not have the forces of chaos, especially those low life demons run rampant across this prime plane. Not as long as we, the evil forces of law are still around. 

In order to act against this abominal invasion of forces of Chaos, we, the devils of baator seek a way to prevent the forces of chaos to spread their influence. We, the forces of Baator will present ourselves to the Solistraim and try to persuade them to join into a alliance so the forces of order may rule supreme and let evil darken the world while the skies will rain fire upon those who opose us, the evil forces of law. 

If riot gear accepts, let all who represent good or chaos tremble and fear before the burning legions of hell.


(Any other LE factions are welcome to contact us, the devils with your offer, Riot gear or anyother participant who needs me, contact me at NukemUntilTheyGlow@hotmail.com    that's also my MSN adress.)

Further I'd like to know from edena what knowledge the devils have of the city of the gods and how we can aid the Solistraim in finding it so we can claim those immense hidden technology and artifacts for the forces of lawful evil.


----------



## Alyx

*So, the chaos hath begun...*

The elves are incensed.

There is no other way to put it.  Within hours of the Wanderer's message, diplomats are teleporting wildly throughout the elven kingdoms.  Vernaith and Celene debate wildly, while the Lortmil elves send their own representatives.  Celene demands that Vernaith hold its non-elven people prisoner, the Lortmil severs all its ties with non-elves, but both refuse.  In the end, the three nations manage to hold onto their newly founded alliance by their fingernails; Celene does so only out of fear.  One has to wonder if Celene's stubbornness might bring the whole alliance to a crushing halt.  The elven mages go into action, trying to discover more about this message and it's inherent truthfulness, as well as bolstering defenses among one another.  Griffon patrols are stepped up, and the forests begin to radiate a careful watchfulness as the elven druids begin to scry and enlist the trees for defense (the message was not well accepted among them!).  The Lortmil elves send a delegation to Greyhawk; of the three nations, it is they who are most likely to find out the most.

At the same time, a great distance away (indeed, beyond several planar boundaries), the prince of Celene, bearing the symbol of Luna, meets with the drow.  This is the plane of Ysgard, of eternal battle, but this particular elf bears no conflict.  Instead, he begins negotiation with the dark elves, hoping to discover many things.  First, why the dark elves want to ally with their surface 'cousins' after so many long years of hate and battle.  Second, what the dark elves intend to accomplish in there aftermath of The Message.  And third, how the dark elves can help the prince in his own quest to unite the people of Celene who sympathize with the outer world as one.

Submerged beneath these events, a small dwarven community in Vernaith begins to speak with another village much further away, wondering how they can lay their hands on the technology promised by the wanderer's vision...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

OOC:

"This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
This is the way the world ends
Not with a bang, but a whimper"
(T.S. Eliot, 'The Hollow Men')


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

(I was going to try to do this by e-mail and I will still try to contact people.  However, in the light of recent posts, I feel it would be remiss if I did not say something.)

The Grand Alliance has been meeting.  We have EXTREME doubts about the veracity of the message sent by one claiming to be the Wanderer.  Any partial truth can be used to craft a lie.  With no offense to the city of Greyhawk, if we concocted a message showing the actions of the 10 worst of your citizens it would be very uncharacteristic of the truth.  Similarly, with no insult to the brave and noble people of Celene,  there are those who could misrepresent the Fey Mysteries into something perverse.  Indeed, some of your foes have done so in the past, trying to make a depravity out of acts of devotion. Someone is trying to manipulate us, the free peoples of Oerth, and  the leaders of Keoland, Veluna, and Furyondy  say that we must learn what is the total truth.  A half-truth can be far more damaging than a lie. We refuse to panic, or be manipulated. We are sending ambassadors to the following powers:

To the Technomancy of the Lortmils (Gnomework):  We wish them to explain their actions, and to determine the truth for ourselves.  If we determine that you are friends of Oerth, and not foes, we wish to discuss matters of mutual interest.   It is quite possible that if you are indeed people who legitimately wish a better future for Oerth - but not as a colony of Toril - we may be able to ally.  We are far closer than Aerdi and far more reasonable.  You know our resources well, and we are neighbors. Ambassador Guillaum Dolanor will be arriving shortly.

To the Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation:  We see Vecna as a threat and are willing to work with you  in the common interest of our world.  In the past we may have had difficulties, but we respect your faith and your cutures.  Now is the time for all who love Oerth to stand as one.

To Frigid_Spleen:  An ambassador arrives to ask if they know of any celestials on Toril or knowledgeable about Toril.  (Edena:  If they know of Hope Island, the ambassador wishes to go there and learn about Toril for himself from the angels.)  The ambassador, Gwilym Raonul, will be willing to speak with the powers of Toril with the celestials of Arborea asked to 

To Black_Omega, leader of Highforlk, the Peoples of the Vesve, and the Sepia Uplands: We have long considered you friends.  We ask you to join us in our ambassadorial missions.  Our nations  should stand together.  We ask that you add our wisdom to ours in determining the truth.  If need be, we will stand with you against your foes.

To Kesh, Leader of the Yeomanry and Geoff;  In the past, our nations have made severe mistakes.  Our nations are in the process of establishing parliaments that will give our common people more of a voice in our governments.  Indeed, it seems that many of our past wrongs in our actions have occurred when we have not listen to our people.  We ask that you and the leaders of Highfolk, Vesve, and the Sepia Uplands join us in our ambassadorial missions.  We must learn if this message we received was accurate, or a lie.  We also stand with you as allies, if you so desire it.

To Terraism, Leader of the Ulek States:  You are a shining example of what this world should be:  nations where peoples of diverse background and belief stand together in peace.  Please, join us in our efforts to learn the truth.  We stand with you.

To the Queen of Celene, the Knights of Luna, the Empire of Varanaith, and the Lendore Isles:  

To Yolande, Queen of Celene: We counsel caution.  We need to determine the truth of what has transpired.  We seek your counsel as well.  Join us in our efforts and ambassadorial missions.  Your people are wise and courageous. It is our hope to have better relations with you and your people.  Lady Rhalta of All Elvenkind, we wish you and your people well.

To Varanaith:  While there is much about your land we do not understand, we see much that is good in your culture.  We have found that diverse people, united in friendship and freedom, can achieve more together than separately.  Please accept our ambassadors and join us in our efforts to determine the best course for our peoples. Please join us in our embassies. 

To the Lendore Isles:  We greet you in peace and friendship.  We ask for your advice and assistance.  Your people are renowned for their lore and good judgement.  Help us determine what is the truth.  We would wish you to join our ambassadors in learning the truth of Toril.  If Toril is as the message portrayed, obviously we would have no truck with anyone who wishes to subjugate our world.  However, we have our doubts about the message.  Surely, you - leaders of one of the most magical lands in Oerth - realize that we must determine the truth for ourselves.

To the Knights of Luna: You are among the most famous orders in the Flanaess, renowned for courage, skill, and good judgement.  Speak to us, and help us determine the truth.  Your wisdom and courage may be needed in the coming days.

To D'Anconia, Leader of the Iron League and allied powers:  We are far from your lands, but have admired your heroic struggle for self determination.  Join us in our efforts to judge whether the message we received is truth or a lie seeded with half-truths.

To Zelda, leader of Ratic the Frost Barbarians, the Snow Barbarians, and the Ice Barbarians: You represent brave nations who know that what seems true is not always so.  Iuz falsely impersonated Vatun, and used too many brave warriors for his own ends.  Join us in determining the truth of the message, and our embassies.  As you know, the people of our lands have the blood of many peoples, including the Suel, flowing throw us.  We wish you well, and seek your counsel.  Please add your ambassadors to those we plan to send to learn the truth.

Finally, Gran March, Keoland, Veluna, and Furyondy announce that they are forming the Kevellond League. The League is a body of nations united for trade, defense, and the promotion of peace.  We are also increasing the representation of our peoples in the affairs of our governments. We invite all those who wish to speak to us to do so.  If you desire to ally with us, we will consider.   In this time of turmoil, we ask that those who are friends of Oerth join our consideration of what we have heard and seen.  We stand for an Oerth where its peoples determine its destiny, with respect and dignity for individuals and cultures.  We ask that you proceed carefully in your actions. Let us remember that regardless of our differences in race, species, or faith, we are all the children of Oerth.

Edena;  If Spellsinger's people are known to us, we will try to contact them. Very carefully.

If we hear any message from Kalanyr, we send him our concerns and counsel patience. 

I also send embassadors to the Celestial Empire, Nyrond, the Urnst states, the Touv and Olman peoples, and anyone I whom I can reasonably rely on to let an ambassador speak and depart safely.

*Out of role playing:* 

We need more players.  If you are reading this thread, please take a side.


Edena:  I really want to have my side and everyone else learn what has happened in the previous IR threads.  As I indicated to you in my e-mail,  my side is very suspicious of the message we received.  Would it be possible to have those representing Toril speak, once my ambassadors arrive, to speak on the boards?

If any wish to speak with me privately, I will be checking my e-mail frequently.


----------



## William Ronald

*To SerpentEye:* 

Rulers of the Empire of Aerdi, we have received your message.  The Kevellond League represents one of many nations in our area, so we will take your offer of alliance under advisement.  

(SerpentEye:  I am going to be quite busy for the next 12 hours.)

Also, did the people I contact receive their messages.

Edena:

How is my efforts to contact the celestials of Arborea (Frigid_Spleen) going?  I want to at least find out the truth behind the message. (As per my e-mail to you and your response.)

Also, you should rule if Serpenteye is successful in his attempt to ban the worship of the gods in Aerdi and emerge as a deity.


----------



## Kalanyr

The Drow will agree to Iuz's terms, however, we are going to make sure we understand this technology sufficiently to find ways to counter it before it is sent to Iuz. Iuz will be informed we are summoning his demonic bretheren and that it is also my intent to deal with the Arch-Lich first, neither Lolth nor Vhaerun nor my personal plans at same stage in the future would benefit from Vecna as Lord of  All.

Alyx- The drow the Prince has requested are sent,do with them as you please (I'm e-mailing you with what the drow have informed you of right now)

An emissary is sent to the Grand Alliance (someone expendable in case things go bad) counselling war with these outsiders after all even if the Wanderer's Sending is false we have much to worry about with Vecna without having to look over our shoulders every 6 seconds for what this other-spherers are up to.

Edena-For placement of Baelros and his forces, I wish to be able to send large armies as strike forces from there if necessary therefore I wish it be built on the opposite side of Drow Territory to the Vault of the Drow sof course it must still be near enough to other countries to be of use (that is if my original plan puts t in the arctic or useless wasteland etc, move it inwards)

The Orcish Empire- Your alliance is most certainly accepted.

The Drow are also sending emissaries to the Unseelie Faerie asking alliance against what they saw happening to their kin on Toril.

And I am sending a drow courier across the planes to the Drow of Toril, I wish to know more of their fate.


----------



## GnomeWorks

The Lortmils Technomancy is a tad worried.
The sending did not exactly shed a favorable light on our advances thus far.
We know that our technology is not like that which the sending displayed.
We want to protect our technology and safeguard it closely immediately, and protect ourselves from whatever may try to destroy our technology because of the sending.

Lortmils thus accepts the offered alliances with the Empire of Aerdi and the Kevellond League.  


*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Sorry it took so long for me to post


----------



## Kalanyr

> Originally posted by Serpenteye
> The Commonwealth of Toril and the armies of Vecna are the greatest threats to the peoples and nations of Oerth. We might be willing to ally with any power who feels the same way as long as you do not threathen our own interests. We will trade non-sensitive goods and services with anyone we are not at war with.
> 
> The Great Empire of Aerdi




The Drow have more important things to do than war with you in the face of Vecna and this outerworld threat, we accept this peace.

I do however intend to send (by teleportation) well disguised spies ,as well as an open emissary ,inside the Lortmils, I wish to learn more of what they are doing.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Serpenteye, regarding trade*

Yes, we are willing to trade with you.


----------



## William Ronald

GnomeWorks, Edena, everyone I contacted:

Have you received my messages.  I desire your counsel.


So far, we don't even know if these outworlders are a threat or not.  Really, I do not believe everything I here or see.  Nor should anyone else.

I agree that Vecna is a major threat.  Perhaps we should talk.

(Logging off till tomorrow.  I am hoping for several more replies.  Also, let's not get too overboard.  We still need some more players. )


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- SerpentEye, hey I was going to take advantage of this opportunity for Divince Ascension too (take a look at my earlier post about Vecna's threat for proof), heh looks like we think alike.

IC-
Given Vecna's presence I think I will move my plans forward,
Kalanyr wishes to start a cult in honor of himself as the great Warleader, one small enough not to anger Lolth and Vhaerun, (I merely seek Demidietyhood or if Vecna appears to be succeeding Lesser (so I fall to Demi), I have no wish to be Banned from the Prime) and seeks Vhaerun's and Lolth's favour in aiding his ascension.


----------



## Kalanyr

The suggestion of the Orcs is wise, messengers will be sent to Kaz offering aid.

The Drow offer the empire of Aerdi trade in the form of the valuable (but non-magical) resources we can supply from underground (gems,metals,stone,a few Hill  Giants for labor etc)


----------



## William Ronald

*To GnomeWorks:* 

Ambassador Guillaum Dolanor speaks highly of the sincerity of your desire to use technology to make a more prosperous world.  Based on our meetings with you, we welcome the Lortmils Technocracy as a good neighbor.  I am trying to determine the truth of the nature of the Torillians.  The Kevellond League believes that someone is trying to slander the good and industrious people of the Lortmils Technocracy; it may be that Toril is being slandered.  We are trying to determine this.  We believe that the peoples of Oerth should determine the future of the world that we love.  We expect to have the truth about Toril soon and ask anyone who wishes to work with us to join us in our efforts.

For now, we would like to work with you on preventing any unnecessary violence towards your country.  I am still waiting to hear from several of your neighbors.  As a neighbor, trade partner, and ally, I suggest you send some ambassadors to better explain your position.  We ask for your assistance in preventing the rise of Vecna.  I will also arrange diplomatic introductions to the Baklunish-Esmerin confederacy, who I am sure would wish to speak to you. It seems that we have common cause against Vecna, who would view your nation as a threat.

We would like to work with you in managing your natural resources, so that the natural beauty of the Lortmils is preserved as you build your resources.  We are also interested in farm implements.

SerpentEye:

Emperor of Aerdi, it appears that some of my allies are still considering their options.  I am still carefully considering your non-agression pact.  If it comes to pass, than many nations will have a non-agression pact with the Empire of Aerdi.

However, there is a common threat to all of us.  A foe that threatens your plans for advancement and all of us.  I propose that we act against Vecna soon... while there is time.  I have contacted those nearest his threat.  If we act quickly, we can stop him.   We implore you to ask those with whom you are allied to consider ending the threat of Vecna. There are many who would not like to see his return to power, including your allies.  Iuz the Old is hated greatly by Vecna.  Even he, secure in his power, may feel the need to act. Indeed, the threat of Vecna may produce allies in many places.

(I really am logging off soon.  Have to eat and get to my game tonight.  I suggest that we focus on negotiations until we get some more people on board.  I suspect it will be slow tomorrow in the U.S. because of the Superbowl. )

To Frigid_Spleen:

Celestial One, do you not hear my urgent call for counsel.  If you do not reply soon, I will have to hazard a journey to Toril myself.  I, Gwilym Raonul, am only a mortal man.  However, I will go to Toril by myself if I must.

To everyone I e-mailed:

Friends, I had to take some action. I hope I did not strain our relations by doing so. I am trying to organize an Oerth Alliance to try to determine our relationship with Toril.  So far, I have severe doubts about the message that we received. I also am trying to work with you in assessing the present situation and dealing with common threats. Also, we need to stop Vecna. Anyone interested should contact me or tell Edena. (I am going out so I left some instructions.) 

Edena:

As per my earlier e-mail, my ambassadors may or may not have arrived where I told you.  I am going to be away tonight.  

I am trying to make the changes in my territory happen successfully and gradually.  Read my earlier e-mail.  

Also, I am very serious about what I said about Vecna in my post.


----------



## Kalanyr

We cannot supply you with slaves since we have none (having either killed or freed them in our preparations) but we can supply you with a few Hill Giants for labour if you desire them and other riches you could no doubt use to hire others for your workers, all we wish in return is access to wood and other such supplies we cannot find underground.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Turrosh Mak*

The Lortmils Technocracy accepts your invitation to an alliance.

We will assist those we are allied with in preventing the rise of Vecna.
We will provide technological weaponry, armor, etc., to those we are allied with, if you ask for it.


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmm perhaps some of Ghaurandurs priest could help with these oozes (I'll send a few along)?


----------



## Kalanyr

Kalanyr is gathering a group of the mightiest of drow and demons and arming them with the best equipment he can get they set forth to fight Vecna gathering allies as we go  to do battle with Vecna himself. We're taking an army of drow and giants with us to hold of Vecna's legions hopefully long enough to smite down the archlich.


----------



## Kalanyr

As far as I know the Drow are allied with

Iuz
Demons
Church of Shade (and through them Yugoloth)
Orcs of Pomarj
The wartorn empire of Aerdi

Hopefully Kaz,The unseelie and other Underdark races will join us
(And something seems to be happening with the Knights of Luna)


----------



## Kalanyr

I somehow left out I will also be bringin the mightiest well-equipped Giants I can find with me. (Silly me)


----------



## GnomeWorks

> *... Pomarj is now allied with the Lortmil Technocracy. GnomeWorks, could you confirm this...*




Yes, I can confirm that.  Lortmils is allied with: Pomarj, Kevellond League, and Empire of Aerdi.  



> *GnomeWorks, isn't it wonderful?
> 
> They all want to ally with you, while half of them are threatening to crush you.
> 
> It is up to you who you give out technology and technomancy to, but ...
> 
> I NEED TO KNOW NOW if you are giving out technology, and technomancy (your UC benefactors and you came to an agreement at the very beginning that you would not do anything of the sort, until they gave your permission to do so!) to any of the powers of Oerth*




Oh yes, quite wonderful.   

At the moment, no, Lortmils is not handing out technology/technomancy.  I have hinted that we may be willing to give some out to who we are allied with, if we are asked to, in preventing Vecna's rising - but we are not giving it out yet.


----------



## GnomeWorks

We start doling out firearms, advanced weaponry, etc. etc, to those who are allied with us.  Vecna needs to be handled, and it looks like we're handling that right now.  Hopefully the UC won't be too upset, if we just give out a little bit, and collect everything we've doled out once we're done with Vecna.


----------



## Kalanyr

Riot Gear: Will Anabstercorian be joining us in our fight against Vecna?


----------



## Kalanyr

Any Kender seen by drow,demon or giant will be tortured painully and long and then killed  !

Edit- The same goes for any Krynnian gnomes we see too! We shall recognise them by theirtalkinglikethisandneverstoppingtotakeabreath!


----------



## Kalanyr

The Drow stand open to all offers of Alliance Vecna is far to dangerous to let our petty hatreds cloud this (for now).

 Oh the priests of Ghaunador are in confusion on one hand they were impressed by the idea of the ooze but the revolution of the ooze seems to indicate it was not Ghaunador's will (congrats Anabstercorian) the Church of Ghaunador now opposes all further movement of the Society of Erotic Oozes.


----------



## Kalanyr

I wish to send a small force to look into freeing Yagig from below Castle Greyhawk his aid against Vecna might be useful.

Personally I consider Vecna as the only greater power a far greater threat than the torillians,besides if we defeat him we may acquire some of his strength.


----------



## Kalanyr

I will accept the offer of the Teleport Circle however for the sake of both our peoples I will insist it is outside the borders of either of our territorys but not within anyone elses territory either, I will see my end is well guarded, you I expect will do the same.


----------



## Alyx

All contact with Celene suddenly ends overnight.  Spies in the capital report seeing drow parties teleporting into the capital before a curtain of anti-magic descends over the area, cutting off magical communication.

The Lenore isles ally publically with the elves of Vernaith.  Both parties send scouts into Celene to find out just what is going on.  They also send diplomats to the Grand Alliance, petitioning for a partial alliance, allowing the two nations to work together on finding the truth.  The two elven nations don't want to accept The Message contents, and wish to prove it wrong.  Allying with yet another power for that sole purpose can only beneift them...

The screen on Celene lifts, and the new ruler, the son of Yolande, declares that he is now in power.  He begins to tighten his hold on his newly siezed kingship.  He is not yet ready to approach the outside world while his drow forces and thier elven counterparts consolidate his hold on Celene.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC-(Edena) Whether or not the Drow & elves share power or not, is yet to be  seen , I hope so and will have to take steps otherwise. I did indeed supply the Prince of Celene with some troops. (I have no idea what Alyx is up too though)


----------



## Kalanyr

A drow messenger is sent to Iuz stating that the drow elite,demons,giants, The Orcs of Pomarj & the God Emperor of Aerdy are already heading to attack Vecna, the presence of Iuz is certainly welcome in this battle.


----------



## Alyx

There is a method to my madness...  Alas for Celene.

But time awaits the revealing of that truth.


----------



## Reprisal

> I hope someone from Toril (Reprisal, Forrester, Phasmus, Aloisius) speaks up soon ...




(("Soon," my dear Edena, is definately a relative term when we speak of EN Board time.  If anyone wishes to know, hehe, I ended up seeing The Count of Monte Cristo, which was quite good.

((For the record, the character that I will be playing is the current Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth and Leader of the Liberal-Democratic Party of Toril, the Right Honourable Erika Lesage.  I do believe this was her name in the last IR thread, but since I cannot check...   In any event, it should probably be known that she was hand-picked by the first, and so far longest serving Prime Minister of what came to be known as the United Commonwealth, Sir Ian Payne.  Having lived young for over twenty (?) years, she has remained the Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth, on and off as this is a democracy, for that time...

((Oh yes, please forgive the colour choice of my text and the overall "persona" of my avatar.  They are simply to help me detect my posts without resorting to that pesky "find" feature that isn't all it's cracked up to be... The Prime Minister is a (Classical) Liberal-Democrat, first and foremost, and this should be reflected in her actions.

((Also, I must warn each of my fellows that I've only had the time to give the thread a cursory scan and that perhaps I will miss certain nuances and actions made by the other players... I am currently in the middle of reading the thread, but I thought it pertinent to make it known that a representative of the Now that this is out of the way . . .))

The Prime Minister, Erika Lesage, walks hurriedly through the doors of the Commonwealth Parliament towards her office.  Several clerks and assistants strain to keep up as she looks over sheets of paper with frustration.  She pushes open the heavy double doors of her office to meet with Lord Forrestor, the recently elected President of the United Commonwealth.*

((* - Yes, this can happen.  Many nation-states in _this_ world have both a President and Prime Minister.  The former is the Formal Head of State, and the latter is the Executive Head of State.  A more simple explanation is that the President is the Head of State, and the Prime Minister is the Head of Government...))

She sighs with slight assurance and collapses heavily into her seat, "By the Gods am I glad to see you, Forrestor.  I've been gone for what?  A week?  And this Wanderer fellow decideds to slander the UC and progress as if it were the spawn of the Nine Hells itself!  I must admit that this has me at a very distinct disadvantage, as I've not kept up with the trials and tribulations of that world, and have only been reading the newspapers of our own...  I've asked our Foreign Minister to send a report on what has been going on, but I don't expect that for at a day."

((In any event, I ask several things: (1) Is there place that explains who is playing which faction? (2) How involved is the UC in the operations of the new Oerth Technocracy? (3) Will it be too late for me to rebut the accusations and distortions of this so-called Wanderer?))


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- I believe that many of the Greyhawkians have indeed expressed a desire to study these items of technology and technomancy. 

The Drow are most certainly atttempting to reproduce and improve these items particularly weapons and defences from them and items required to produce these weapons and defences(not that thats much surprise the drow being drow) we are also looking into technomancy.


----------



## Kalanyr

Ok then that is exactly what we do. 

Oh and if noone wishes to take them can I have the Unseelie of Oerth too?


----------



## William Ronald

*[B]A Voice in the Wilderness[/B]*

On the shores of Hope Island on Toril, a man appears.  Shorter of stature than most, but broad shouldered.  His  bearded face shows the influence of many human races.  He is dressed in the garb of an Oeridian of Oerth.  There is determination and concern on his broad pleasant features.

Loudly he cries:

"Angels of Hope Island,  I come here in peace.  I have travelled far from my homeland, and my world to speak with thee.  I have spoken to celestials, and learned that there are Angels here, beings who are pure in spirit, noble in nature, truthful, and desiring harm to none - save in the last need.

I am Ambassador Gwilym Raonul of the Kelevondd Alliance of the world of Oerth.  We represent the nations of Keoland, Furyondy, Gran March, and Veluna.  Your world is strange to us.

There was a message sent recently by someone unknown to us.  Many in Oerth heard it.  It portrayed your world in an unfavorable light, especially the United Commonwealth of Toril, and its Churches, the Church of Mercy and the Church of Toril.  The message proclaimed that you had organized subversion in the Lortmils with a Technocracy.  Toril was portrayed as a place of perversions, and madness.

I have lived long enough to not trust everything I here or say.  I know full well that  a lie -if said loudly and often enough - will be perceived to be true by many.  Especially if half-truths and magical means are used to make it seem true. Reality is a matter of perspective.   If I were to take the worst members of any race on Oerth, and showed them to a stranger and proclaimed "these murders and perverts are the people of Oerth" than my world would be cast in a bad light.

I seek knowledge of this world and the truth about its inhabitants and their interests in Oerth.  I love my homelands and the peoples of Oerth.  I would die, if need be, to save it.

Answer me, Angels of Hope Island.  Those whom I trust say that your hearts are pure and good.  I seek understanding, and I would like to find peace.  My world is in peril.  Vecna has returned.

I have learned that the people of the Lortmils Technocracy have an earnest desire to use technology to help grow crops, make new goods, and increase the prosperity of the world.  As far as I and my allies can tell, they are essentially good natured people.

It is because of my faith in them and my love of Oerth that I journey here.  Answer me, I beseech you in the name of all the gods and peoples of Oerth, in the name of all that is good and holy."


----------



## Kalanyr

I understand Edena.


----------



## Reprisal

Using the 20th Century capabilities of her people, the Right Honourable Erika Lesage, Prime Minister of the United Commonwealth of Toril settles herself at a stately looking desk and regards the cameras in front of her.

"It has come to the attention of the United Commonwealth that through the magical capabilities of the being known as the Wanderer, slanderous and distorted material has been spread throughout your world.  Though the images seen are indeed quite truthful, it is not that which is untrue, for it is the interpretation by the Wanderer himself that is not the truth.  This information the Wanderer has given you through his own voice, as convincing as it seems, is full of distortions, omissions and blatant _lies_."



> The image of that land appears. There are the mountain ranges, snow capped and mighty. There are the fields, castles tall amongst them, manor homes and peasant homes sprinkled throughout. There are the forests, green and verdent, from the tall boreal forests of Luruar to the lush tropical rainforests of Chult.
> 
> There are the cities: mighty Waterdeep, noble Silverymoon, proud Zhentil Keep, menacing Mulmaster, Calimport in all it’s sprawl, Candlekeep with it’s endless libraries, and many more. Like the Flanaess, there are the scars of wars and magic ... the High Moor is bleak and barren, the desert of Anarouch shimmers in the heat. Like the Flanaess, there are places of mystery and wonder. The Halls of Eveningstar, the Star Mounds, Ironfang Keep, the mysterious magehalls of Nimbral, the buried wonders of Raurin.
> 
> Like the Flanaess, there are places of great beauty: Evermeet, a green and shining island of wonder in the middle of the blue sea, the stately grace of the islands of the Moonshaes, rising in green covered cliffs out of the froth, the grandeur of the Great Rift, the glittering caverns of Mithril Hall.
> 
> The elves of this land are like the elves of Oerth, pretty much; some are blue and some are gold, and some are even green, but they are all elves. The dwarves are like those of Oerth, noble and strong and stout. The gnomes are the same, short and clever and darkly humorous. The halflings are similar; some are peaceful gardeners, and some are lonely foresters, but all are reasonably non-violent. Except for the altered geography, and the fact that there are more mages in this land, and they are slightly stronger than the mages of Oerth, this might well be the Flanaess.
> 
> (The people of this land, choose to walk a path that diverged from wisdom and the Light.)




"The Wisdom and the Light, as the Wanderer puts it, has not been as pure and good as he might have hoped.  As with the history preceeding our own Rebirth, I am quite aware of the devastating wars, wasting famine, terrible diseases, and horrendous evils of human and demihuman alike that the Wanderer's Utopia has brought about.  And I might note, that while evil is still known to rest in the hearts of a distinct minority of our people, we have all but done away with disease, famine and domestic warfare.  The only thing threatening the harmony of Toril are foreign aggressors, such as those forces allied with the Wanderer..."



> Images appear, in order, one by one.
> 
> A stately old inn is seen, probably over a hundred years old. It is made of wood, it is aesthetically beautiful, the price is fair, the service excellent, and the food superb.
> But now a large number of people are converging on the inn, and with picks and axes they are chopping it down, reducing it to kindling, and hauling off the remains.
> And with the inn goes all the trees and shrugs around it, all hewed down and carted away.
> An ugly building, 3 stories high, made out of dinghy stone, is put up in it’s place.
> The new owner, a gnome, looks it up and down, smiles and nods: ‘This is progress. We will make much more money now.’
> 
> A pleasant country village is seen, with a scattering of homes, churches to various dieities, the general store, the blacksmith, the cobbler, the bakery, everything.
> But they are tearing it all down, and people are being evicted from their homes by force.
> Again, all the buildings are demolished, and all the trees and shrugs hewed away, and everything carted off.
> 
> In the place of the town rises a set of what look like tall stone block buildings (apartment tenements), and a new industrial center rises at the center of town, ugly and black, filled with odd and nonsensical looking pipes, beams, wheels, and long tall stacks.
> The people are made to live in these stone buildings. They do not look happy.
> Now, smoke begins to rise out of the tall stacks at an incredible rate. It very quickly changes the color of the sky to a murky blue, and the fumes cause people to gag, to cough, to hold their hands over their mouths as they hurry to and fro.
> 
> (They chose to walk a crooked path, a path that went wrong, terribly wrong.)
> 
> The same town, but now it is a city.
> There is not a tree or bush in sight.
> There are endless rows of tenements, hundreds of them, filling the entire vision, no countryside to be seen at all.
> Gigantic buildings tower over the tenements, but these are not churches; they are great buildings of iron and stone, and an awful sound comes from them.
> The sound of bellows, of steam, of hammers, of chains, of some unholy uproar, as if all the demons were loose and on the warpath.
> The people in the narrow, grimy streets are rushing to and fro like a hoard of demons were coming for them; pushing through each other in an incredible jam, beggars and the destitute and the homeless evident at every corner, being splashed by the filthy slime thrown from the streets as the passerbys step in the murky water.
> From the great tall cyclindrical towers are coming multiple plumes of smoke - so much smoke it seems like a forest fire is in progress. No amount of wood could produce that much smoke unless whole forests ARE being cleared to produce it.
> The sky is a sickly yellow brown color, and the sunlight coming through the smoke is weak and reddish.
> 
> (The people of Faerun went wrong. As they continued walking their new path, reason and care were discarded on the grass.)




"Once again, we see the selective eye of the Wanderer.  He, if I may presume gender, has shown you in several seconds what it took our people years to accomplish.  Yes, it was painful, but it was _growth_ and as all should know, with growth, comes great pain.  That pain, however, is temporary, and the benefits of such progress is many times that of remaining static and stagnant... Reason and care were not 'thrown on the grass,' as the Wanderer would have you believe.  It is Reason that has allowed us to rise above what we once were to become what we are."



> A large gathering of gnomes, bald men and women in red robes, men and women wearing black garments adorned with the symbols of a skull or other ghastly markings, and many others are congregated around a table.
> A conversation is in progress:
> 
> ‘We have perfected Permanency, and now it can be cast without any penalty to the wielder’
> ‘Yes, but will it take on items?’
> ‘Indeed, for we have modified it so that it will cover most spells, and most items.’
> ‘We can create magical items on an assembly line.’
> ‘Show us some of these items.’
> 
> ‘Here is an arquebus (the device) that fires three times as fast as a normal arquebus, it never misfires, and it is twice as accurate.’
> ‘Here is a cannon (the device is shown) that loads itself, and we are working on making Bolts of Holding for the ammunition.’
> ‘Here is a device that will propel a ship through water without sails, employing steam, and its steel blades won’t break from any normal cause’
> 
> But now one of the gnomes steps forward, and presents a flask of greek fire.
> 
> ‘When this is thrown, it will burst with 10 fold effect, and nothing will put out the fire until the oil itself has burned out!’
> 
> - - -
> 
> (Walking their path, they abandoned the care and caution of magecraft. They abandoned the responsibility of power. They chose to turn a blind eye to consequences. Only power mattered, and that was pursued ruthlessly.)




"Indeed, the United Commonwealth of Toril commands a great many powerful devices in the defense of its people and way of life.  The images you are seeing, are _not_ how the UC operates today, or even decades ago.  At the same time, the mere creation of powerful weapons does not automatically mean that they will be used for good nor evil for tools are without morality, as the Wanderer clearly does not understand."



> The forests are being hacked down, trees falling, crashing, thundering to the ground.
> The new and horrible sound, the sound of chainsaws, is heard, and the forest is being destroyed at an appalling rate, an incredible rate.
> Two iron or steel rails have been laid through the cleared area, and a gigantic machine is sitting on the rails, or a series of gigantic machines. The logs are being laid upon them, piled high, until thousands of trees are laid on the train, for train it is, and the engine roars to life, and with black puffs slowly accelerates, pulling the massive assemblage of logs and steel vehicles away, with a noise like steadily rising thunder.
> 
> Some of the trees that were cut are not hewed apart, but instead stripped in mills - strange mills filled with the deafening scream of magical saws, and then placed straight up.
> Long rows of these naked posts are set up, then wires - made of some unknown substance - are hung from them, again and again, and more and more posts go up, and more wires, until they seem to block out the sky.
> A bird lands on one of the wires, then contacts a second wire. With a flash like lightning, the bird is incinerated. Grumbling gnomes are seen climbing up and working on the wires with devices that are unrecognizable.
> They kick the corpse of the bird into the nearby river, which is murky and has a strange sickly smell to it.
> 
> The view pulls back, and it can be seen that the devastation to the forests is far and wide, and everywhere these steel beams have been placed over the ground, and the poles and wires are everywhere.
> All the quaintly old towns and villages are vanishing, and vast cities are springing up.
> Cities where the air is so toxic men and women and children die from breathing it, people are made to live stacked up 10 stories high, 5 to a room, where beggars and the destitute rot in the narrow streets, and where endless vast factories, forbiddening, black, pour endless amounts of smoke into the atmosphere, filling the whole sky with a black pall.
> The rivers are poisoned, and those who fall in come out sick, and they die, or must be magically healed ... but magical healing is still as rare as ever, and the clergy are raking in the money more than the new bankers or stock brokers are, shouting and yelling and brandishing slips of paper in a meaningless (and endless) cacophony of sound.




"Once again, I feel compelled to reiterate the fact that the UC does not act in this way anymore!  This was in our past, a past I'd not like to remember.  As you can now see, our lands are as full of life, as clean and pure, as yours are."



> (Some among them had never chosen to walk the crooked path, and had retained wisdom and reason. They gave battle to the gnomes and technomancers, fought to keep them from making Faerun over as they pleased.)
> 
> - - -
> 
> The druids are gathered in conclave in the sacred grove.
> Next, they are seen in the blackish pits of the machines, the factories, throwing their magic, wrecking the machines, stopping the smoke from billowing out into the sky, stopping the poisons from flowing into the rivers.
> The sacred grove appears again. Into said grove march figures sheathed in armor, head to toe. The armor is strange; the figures look like they are covered in giant shells. Each figure is carrying a long tube that spits fire: fire that melts rock, and devours trees and shrubs, burning them quickly to cinders.
> The grove burns, wails of protest by the dryads as they die unavailing them, for those who are attacking are without pity or remorse.
> 
> The image of a court appears. The gnomes are the judges, and the jury.
> And the executioners, and the druids, men and women, are taken out and hung, by the hundreds, their bodies left to rot in the poisoned sunlight.
> 
> Wizards with red robes shoot blazing beams of light, whether magic or technology is unknown, and those beams cut down trees in a flash, like they’d been struck by lightning.
> Mile after mile of forest is destroyed, then fireballs and thousands of the new greek oil explosives are thrown in, incinerating all.
> The screams of the dying druids are matched by the screams of dying animals, birds, and the Faerie, trapped and unable to flee the firestorm.
> 
> The scene of a dungeon. Druid women hang in rows. With great glee, the men and women who are their jailors, wearing the hideous skull symbol seen earlier, begin their work of torture, ultimately multilating the victims beyond recognition.




"If one was to look at the _correct_ chronology of events, it would be obvious that it was not the technocratic powers that attacked the druids, it was the druids and their allies that attacked the technocratic powers.  It has long been the belief of the UC that the inhabitants of a land are the sole executors of its destiny.  The Druids and their allies did not believe this, and decided to impinge upon the sovereign right of the technocratic powers *to do as it may in its own territory*.  The attacks by the Druids were nothing less than an act of war, a ruthless attack on innocent and unarmed factory workers and loggers that left women widowed and children fatherless.  It is little wonder that the people rose up against the oppressive druidics."



> (Drunk with power, victorious over the peoples and forces of reason, they chose to willfully abuse the very magic that had made them strong, and to hand the secrets of its power over to those who should never have been allowed to even know of such things.)
> 
> - - -
> 
> A man and a gnome are sitting, facing the hideous visage of a great orc, and a small grinning kobold.
> The man speaks:
> 
> ‘This is the new gatling gun, with Permanency and Haste, and with bullets augmented with explosive magic.’
> ‘Here is the secret of mass producing the new rifle. With this weapon, you can kill your opponents at thousands of yards, and their arrows cannot touch you.’
> ‘Here is how you build a factory to mass produce weapons of war ...’
> 
> He hands the weapons to the orc and kobold, and shows them extensive schematics.
> 
> ‘Here is how to make Permanency effective over and over, without cost to yourself.’
> ‘Here are the secrets of magic, which have been wrongfully withheld from you.’
> ‘Here is how to cast high powered spells.’
> ‘Here is how to combine magic with science.’
> 
> A new image appears. It is like a Nibelungen cavern, for it is full of the den and uproar those dwarves would make.
> But it is kobolds who are making this den, as they work in the hellish uproar of a great underground war factory. Magical blades, magical bullets, magic firearms, magical armor, and a number of unrecognizable oddities are all being made, while kobolds gloat over them, grin over them, and peer over schematics.
> The scene shifts, and now an orcish city is seen. It is worse than the human cities ... they didn’t even bother to build tenements for their workers, and most live in huts.
> But their factories tower into the sky, unleashing ungodly torrents of smoke, and from those factories come great vehicles mounted on the twin rails, and huge versions of the arquebus, over 10 feet long, are sitting on them. The orcs jump and howl with glee as their first magical artillery rolls out the door.




"My, my, our dear friend the Wanderer sure enjoys his repetition does he not? These images occured in our past!  This is not the way the UC operates!  It will never be, ever again. Might I, once again, reiterate the fact that the humanoids came to the aid of the Technocracy with *nothing* but honourable intentions?  Yes, I believe I shall: The Humanoid Alliance never, _ever_, raised a hand in the direction of their technocratic allies.  It was a time of great war, a hegemonic war, a war that would result in the entire world of Toril taking one of two paths:

"That of Progress, of Modernity, of Mutual Prosperity; and that of Stagnation, of Inequality, of Mutual Despair."



> (Those that should have stopped them, failed in their duties. And when the illithid, aroused by the turmoil Above, choose to make themselves masters of the Underdark, nobody even bothered to look for the danger until it was upon them, and they were slaughtered.)
> 
> - - -
> 
> The Chosen of Mystra sits in her dressing room, peering at herself in the mirror. She looks gaunt and sad, and is holding a sheath of papers.
> On those papers, is a long list, the list of druids and elves slain by the gnomes and humans of the Technomancy, as it now calls itself, and by the new and greatly feared Humanoid Alliance.
> She shakes her head, and says: ‘We must not interfere. We must allow the world to make it’s own choices, for good or evil. We shall not stop this thing.’
> 
> The scene flashes to a drow city 2 miles below her.
> The drow are being slaughtered, the mind flayers (illithid) are blasting them, incinerating them, blowing their brains out, devouring those they can catch.
> Soon all the drow city is in ruins, and the last survivors are rounded up by the illithid, and march off as mindless automatons under illithid mental domination.
> 
> The great House of Baenre falls, and Narbondel breaks in half and falls, shattering, shards flying everywhere. Menzoberranzan is whelmed by the illithid.
> Blingdenstone, the home of the Svirfneblin, lays silent and empty, no remaining life in the ruins, every last gnome carried off to the illithid cities.
> The priestesses of Ghaunadaur fall to illithid mental power, and their servants, the puddings and oozes, halt, and acknowledge the overlordship of their new masters, the illithid, supreme rulers of the Underdark.




"Those that died are honoured for their courage to stand for what they believed in... This is a universality in the UC.  If one was to bother to put things into perspective, the evil Illithid acted on their own volition and were destroyed by Technocracy and the Humanoid Alliance, saving all of Toril in the process."



> (Their path led to the ruin and multilation of Faerun. In that ruin, even those peoples of reason and lore were pulled down into folly and darkness. Amongst the technomancers who had perpetrated this wreckage, no act of madness was now beyond their scope of thought.)
> 
> - - -
> 
> The dwarf king roars in anger: ‘The elves started this trouble. I want Queen Amlaruil of Evermeet and all her mages brought here so they can be tried, properly found guilty, then drawn and quartered! Do you hear me?!
> The elven emissary gasps, and states: ‘That is not reasonable, m’lord. The elves are victims of this war also.’
> The king glares. ‘Bring me the Queen, or face the wrath of the dwarves!’
> The elven emissary looks offended, and says ‘I shall depart now, and come back when you will be courteous and have thought upon the matter, and realized that what you ask is impossible and unjust.’
> The dwarven king jumps to his feet in anger, points at the emissary, and states ‘I want him taken, chained up, and given 50 lashes. I want it done now.’
> The elven emissary looks horrified and shocked. ‘I am a diplomat. Have the dwarves chosen to throw aside all diplomacy??’
> The dwarven king roars ‘Make it a hundred lashes, and to the bone. If he starts to die, heal him! Then throw him out the front gate to rot!’
> 
> The flogging is carried out, the dwarves grim and strangely eager to the task, and the screams are deafening. What is left of the elf is tossed outside the Gates, which then slam shut.




"It should be known that though the elves of this era believed themselves to be victims, it is the belief of many scholars, elven scholars included, that the elves did not act out of the goodness of their hearts.  Their invocation of Karsus' Avatar ((?)) led to the death and injury of millions of men, women, and children, of all known races, across the world.  It was after that act did the dwarves demand that the elves be held responsible for the deaths of so many dwarves for it was the elves that did do these things.  For good or ill, justice needed to be served, and it was..."



> When the battle is over, they doff their helmets, and the hideous visages of orcs, bugbears, kobolds, gnolls, every kind of humanoid in some unholy harmony, are seen.




"At the time, the Technocracy had nothing to do with the annihilation of the elves of Evereska et al.  We did not condone the action at all, but of course, the wise and all-knowing Wanderer once again failed to show you that..."



> The Faerie. But they are leaving. Pearly gates open, the Faerie step through, and the Gates close behind them ... forever.
> By the hundreds, by the thousands, the Faerie, many mourning and weeping, are leaving.
> The very lifeblood of the world is stricken, the Weave falters, the forests are permanently less verdant and green, the power of life is forever diminished.
> 
> The elves of Evermeet ... but now they are in underground caverns, cavorting and dancing and feasting as elves do ... with their new friends the orcs, gnolls, bugbears, kobolds, and all the others.
> The daughter of Queen Amlaruil, beautiful and radiant, kneels before the great orc king, and kisses him on the feet. Then he sweeps her up in his arms and kisses her deeply, his body pressed to hers.
> With a cheer and a roar, dozens of others do the same.
> Bugbears sweep up elven women in their arms, elven women clasp kobolds lovingly, elven and humanoid faces stare at each other lovingly, and there is comradery and merriment ... and many children.
> Children.
> Half elf half orc. Half elf half bugbear. Half elf half kobold. One third elf one third orc one third kobold. One quarter orc one quarter goblin one quarter flind one quarter ogre.
> A great dance begins, as elves and humanoids swing their partners around in glee, and the orc king sits with his elven concubine in his arms (she is totally naked, along with three quarters of the crowd), fondling her, while she grins and giggles.
> 
> Over all are two statues. One is of Father Grumsh, the Wise Old Sage, venerated by all elves and humanoids, and Mother Sehanine, the Mysterious, who all humanoids and elves venerate for magic and psionics.
> Well, actually - only a few venerate these two. Most of the elves and humanoids abandoned their respective religions long ago.
> 
> The temples of the Seldarine lay silent and empty. They were not laid to rest with care, but were looted and ransacked, and the sacred shrines defiled.
> More importantly, it was the elves who did this.
> Elven swords hacked down the statue of Corellon, even arrows are embedded in the great murals, and elven swear words and curses are written on the walls and the shattered altars.




"By the Gods, how racist this Wanderer fellow is!  Had the idea that the Humanoids and the Elves, after a lengthy period of peace-making, become great friends and allies ever cross his narrow mind?  If the growth of two peoples for the good of the entire world is to be hated on your world, then perhaps the UC should have nothing to do with it.  But, unlike the Wanderer, the United Commonwealth has more sense then that, we are fully aware of the great potential _all_ peoples, be they elf, human, dwarf or humanoid, have deep within them. I can only hope that their advances will serve as an example for all like-minded peoples."



> (In the new world the gnomes and technomancers had created, depravity became the norm)
> 
> A great cathedral, complete with stained glass windows, looms all about.
> The sunlight shines down upon the congregation.
> The congregation, is having an orgy.
> But this is not just any orgy; this is an orgy of the Church of Toril.
> 
> Mind flayers are using their tentacles to pleasure women. Beholders are being stroked along the eyestalks by loving dwarven hands, even as the Beholders kiss each other and those on the floor, licking with their long tongues.
> Kender giggle in the background, stealing everything as they move through the crowd, pointing out (as if it needed pointing out) in eloquent detail each new scene they witness.
> Several ogres are present, wearing girdles of giant strength. They are quite popular.
> Even more popular are the half reptilian Yuan-Tin, with their long snake-like tongues that give a new definition to the words french kissing.
> An aboleth is present, and is serving as a carpet for two lovers, who are busy with each other even as the aboleth fondles them with it’s many tentacles.
> It would appear several undead are present - their cold embrace is a novelty to the living, and spectral figures merge with the warm, living ones.
> Even a few skeletons are present, drawing their long bony hands up and down the backs of those present, sending delicious tingles up and down the spines of men and women.
> 
> Meanwhile, the high priests and priestesses are having a private romp of their own.
> A human woman wraps herself in magically altered Grey Ooze, and as it pours into her mouth and other places she convulses with pleasure (breathing apparently is optional), and it would seem the Ooze itself is radiating a sense of delight of it’s own.
> The halfling woman prefers the Black Pudding. Its thousands of tiny microscopic mouths are giving her thousands of tiny nibbles, from head to toe, like a thousand kisses on her flesh, and she croons with the joy of it.
> The elven woman yonder prefers the classic, high style version: the Ochre Jelly. As it pours into her every orifice, she cries out in delight, trying to wrap her arms around it as it encases her in it’s gooey substance.
> Men, women, slimes, jellies, and oozes all meld with each other, merge with each other in joyous passion.
> Of course, the succubi and even a few erinye are present, with all that entails, and they are a definite hit with the men ... _and the women._
> Cries of passion and cries of pain compete with each other for dominance in the air, which is thick with reddish incense; powerful aphrodasiacs working upon the lungs and minds of all in the room.




Particularly angered by these descriptions, the Prime Minister stands up quickly and bangs her fist on the table.  Tears welling up in her eyes, she draws in a deep breath.  Panning out, the cameras pick up a giant orc moving to reassure her.  The Prime Minister raises her hand in his direction and smiles meekly, "No friend, I am fine."

Exhaling deeply, she opens her eyes and peers deeply into the cameras, sitting down.  "How dare you trivialize our most sacred beliefs, Wanderer.  Would I make fun of the rituals of your religions?  Have I ridiculed your beliefs in all their ignorance and arrogance?!"  Settling down, she continues, "If I were to choose between a society that venerates killing, destruction and inequality; and a society that worships life, passion, equality, and most importantly _love_, there would be no choice in the matter.

"None at all."



> The gnome is standing at a pupit, giving a speech, in which he is explaining the basics of ... well, it is gibberish really (quantum physics).
> An audience of learned sages, illithid, a number of phaerimm with beholder servants, humanoids, githyanki, and other assorted beings are present, listening.
> When the diminuitive gnome is finished, they all stand and applaud him, even the phaerimm.
> Now, you are inside the gnome’s head, hearing his thoughts, as he watches them applaud, and he is thinking ‘We have shown that we are superior to all of them, we gnomes, and they appreciate this now. About time.’
> You are now inside the head of one of the phaerimm, whose magic and genius is legendary. And it is thinking ‘It is a privilege to learn at the feet of he who holds the Seat of Academia. If only I could actually get to meet the distinguished professor, that would be very nice.’




"Unlike the ignorance of the Wanderer, it has become obvious that the only thing in the way of true knowledge are other people, and the culture of those people.  I find nothing at all wrong with a gnome more voiced than a Phaerimm in the ways of the physical sciences, and I applaud the gentle Phaerimm for his will to learn."



> (WAKE UP AND PAY ATTENTION. IS THIS WHAT YOU WANT FOR OERTH? IS IT? IS IT??!!
> FOR EVEN NOW, THEY SECRETLY TRAIN THE GNOMES AND DWARVES OF THE LORTMILS IN THEIR WAYS, AND THOSE PEOPLE EAGERLY FOLLOW THEM.
> LOOK!)




"I only urge those that this message reaches to use a critical eye when viewing any and all mass broadcasts such as this... The capability to speak does not necessarily mean that nothing but truth will result, the same holds true for the Wanderer, and myself. It is the sincere hope that any and all of those wishing to know the truth will strive to discover it on their own.  Do not rely on others to tell you the truth for it is far too easy to get lost in the rhetoric and biases of such people.

"It should be known that _any_ attacks on the United Commonwealth and its allies will be considered an Act of War.  Though we are not a warmongering people and as such, are more than willing to involve ourselves in a discource with anyone willing to sit down and talk...

"In the future, I will return to you all with questions, ideas and propositions.  It is my hope that you will keep an open mind in these matters.  Believe what can be proved, not what is said...

"Thank you."


----------



## William Ronald

On behalf of the Kevellond League and its allies, Nyrond, Urnst, et cetera. (Edena, add in who has signed on with me.)

Our world faces a peril like never before.  Vecna seeks to rule us all.  The Kevellond League is seeking the truth about Toril. We know full well that anyone can make a claim and present it as true.  Someone seeks to manipulate us all, whether for our good or ill.  We soon expect to have answers to our concerns, that we will freely share with others.  We urge all nations to pursue their own investigations into the nature of the Torillians. Whether they are truly as the message portrayed is yet to be determined.  However, we are convinced that the Lortmils Technocracy is motivated by a love of Oerth and does not seek to rule over us or be the lackey of another world.  Indeed, can anyone truly say that the Torillians mean us good or ill?

Previously, we called for an end of all conflict between nations for the present crisis.  Aerdi, your wars mean nothing if Vecna triumphs over all.  Marshall your strength for the true battle.

We are ready to stand with any nation, including our traditional enemies, against Vecna.  Iuz himself realizes this peril.  Indeed, it seems the only thing EVERYONE can agree on is that Vecna is the most immediate threat.

We urge all nations and powers of Oerth, include the Empire of Iuz, the Empire of Aerdi, and all others to stand down in their conflicts with their neighbors.  Our situation now resembles that of an old parable:

There were two towns once.  In each town, some parts of the city warried with others while others had peaceful relations.  Regardless of the faction, there was courage and cunning to be found on all sides.

A dragon came to the lands of both towns.  One town chose to continue its wars, and its inhabitants were slaughtered and enslaved.   The second town, having wiser leaders, put aside their conflicts to deal with the threat of the dragon.  Because of their wisdom and courage, the best was slain and the town was saved.

Which course shall we take, nations of Oerth?   Shall we continue our present wars in the face of a foe who could conquer us all.  Our shall we, at least for the present, put aside our differences and stand as one.  I plan to stand beside those who will fight Vecna.  What is your choice, leaders of Oerth?  The right to make our own destiny or Vecna's cold hands, forever grasped around our throats, our wars an amusement to a mad god.

We now seek a truce with all nations and powers of Oerth.  Vecna awaits.  If we do not triumph, those few who survive will curse our memories.  I know that I ask a difficult thing: peace with longstanding foes.  However, as a popular proverb says, only a fool fights in a burning house.  I see no fools among the leaders of Oerth.  Stand as one!  United, we can triumph over Vecna.  Whatever our beliefs, we owe it to ourselves and our posterity to stand together and end this threat forever.


----------



## Kalanyr

The drow upon hearing the message of the commonwealth, act immediately, we are sending infiltrators deisguise as the appropriate races to all areas not allied as us.

Once ,and not before, Vecna is dealt with one way or the other they will stage protests and rallys, something like the following

"My fellow countrymen, you have seen that the forces of Toril have brought peace, freedom and pleasure to their world. Why should you stand to be held back by your nobles and Rulers, rise up and overthrow these tyrants! Surely this will make the people of Toril smile upon you and bestow their benevolences! Take arms against your oppressors claim what is yours!"

(We will also supply weaponry (pretending it comes from the people of Toril) to those who heed this call after the business with Vecna is done)

Edena- How goes the drow I sent across the planes to the Drow of Toril?


----------



## Kalanyr

For now I send messengers to all the nations of Oerth announcing peace with all peoples until such a time as Vecna is dealt with.

Edit-"Alliance" just feels wrong for the drow.


----------



## William Ronald

The ambassador of the Kevellond League bows as if to a monarch of his world.  There is an expression of sadness, hope, and determination on his face.

Gwilym Raonul speaks, in a very deep voice tinged with sadness.

"Prime Minister Erika Lesage of the Uninted Commonwealth of Toril, in the name of the Kevellond League of Oerth, I great you in peace and respect.  Your words were noble, and as a citizen of Oerth and the League, I am sorry that you have been slandered by the Wanderer - or whoever is claiming to be the Wanderer. I have been shown the history of Toril, its peoples, and the struggles of many to build the world that I know you love as much as I love Oerth."

It is for love of my world and the desire for truth that I have journeyed here.  Truly do I wish to see this world, and learn of its history and peoples.  I have heard what the Wanderer has said.  I wished to see what has transpired from the point of view of the Angels of the isle.  I wish edto learn the truth, without distortion or lies.  It is only with truth, however it reflects upon each of us, that we can truly know others or ourselves. I asked the representative of  Hope Isle, "Who are you, neighbor? Can you show me the history of Toril and its peoples?"

I accepted the offer to see the history of your world and its peoples.  I wept  at the deaths of the innocent.  I  prayed softly at their deaths and at the sacrifice of the brave.   I felt many expressions as I learned of the changes to Toril and its people.  It went nearly ghost white as Toril's sun nearly expired due to the illithid and the Chaos Wave.  My heart grew more relaxed as the events of the present day was reached.  You and your people have done well, despite the sorrows of your world's past.

(I now have the complete knowledge of the IR threads and a good background of Toril's history. )


"What I saw was beyond all imagining.  There is indeed much that is good about Toril, and I seek to learn more.  I desired  to speak with the leaders of Toril and their intentions towards Oerth.  Based on all I have seen, I must logically conclude that the United Commonwealth of Toril seeks to help not harm Oerth.  I wanted desperately to speak to its leaders and the leaders of the other powers.  I would like to pray in the name of Rao by the side of those who gave their lives for what they believed in. I would also say a prayer for the soul of Ian Payne, first leader of the United Commonwealth of Toril.  It was his love of this world which brought the angelic hosts from the highest heavens.  Truly did he love his world with all his soul, all his heart, and all his might."

"What other powers of Toril are active on Oerth? Are any of them seeking to dominate the peoples of my world.  This Church of Shade seems more than capable of such actions."

What I desire for all else is for Oerth to live and grow.  I fear for my world.  I have dedicated my life to the benefit of the nations I hold dear to my heart.  I have worked to bring the member states of the Kevellond League together.  I love Oerth and my god Rao with all my heart, with all my soul, and all my might.

I would ask that the leaders of the United Commonwealth and ask them to assist the Lortmils Technocracy.  It seems that they may have given more than the UC would desire, but they are as afraid for Oerth as I.  If they erred, it was out of love for their world.  I would speak on behalf of my allies. My world is in peril from Vecna's mad desire for power. 

I know that the journey to this world required much the angelic hosts.  I have seen what sacrifices were made to build the world that you call home.  Only in great need would I ask you to come to Oerth.  However, I would not want to damage your relationship with Hope Isle.  Or unwittingly be the source of another war here. I desired to speak with both Prime Minister Erika Lesage and President Forrester of the United Commonwealth of Toril.  They need to answer what was said of them.  I do not believe that the UC comes as conquerors to Toril, but I cannot speak of some other factions of your world.

I do not see you or the people of Toril as the enemy.  Needless hatred is the enemy. As is disease and poverty.  I wish to share what I have learned of Toril with my world.  Also, to bring others to speak with those who call Toril home.  I believe what is common within us all - a desire for a better future for ourselves and our posterity - is far more important and powerful than what desires us.

I want a better future for Oerth.  I wish to see people live in dignity, freedom, peace, and mutual respect.  I do not wish to see Oerth become a vassal to Toril or any of its powers.  An ally, perhaps.  A friend, I would hope so.  We need to be true to our cultures, our faiths, and our traditions.   I also respect your cultures, your faiths, and your traditions.  I am sorry that so many have been slandered by one so hateful.

When I was young, I thought that Oerth was the only world.  As I grew in maturity, I learned otherwise.  Although we are of different worlds, I believe that we can learn to live in peace.  I desire to speak with you of your world and of mine.  I also, in good faith, must share what I have learned of Toril with the Kevellond League and all of Oerth.  Oerth stands in peril, and in time the threat of Vecna or other hateful powers may threaten you.  In the name of Rao, and those who fought and died for the future of Toril, I pray that both Oerth and Toril will endure, grow and prosper.  Ideally, as friends and neighbors.  

I say now that  the actions of you and many others, as well as what I have seen of Toril have helped restore the faith of an old man.  May Rao bless you for it.  I now wish to speak with the leaders of the UC and other powers of Toril.  It may be that we may ask Hope Island, as well as yourselves, for help if Oerth is in peril.  I pray for a good future for both our worlds, in the names of those gods and people who love them.  It is only by trying to understand and respect each other that peace can have any chance.  I will fight for my world against any foe.  However, I believe that the UC of Toril, based on its actions, is not among them.  Peace.  May we all know its blessings in our lives and times.  On Oerth, on Toril, and in all worlds and realities.  I great you in peace, and pray that there be peace among us.

(At this point, I am logging off.  I need sleep.  Can I assume that shortly after I finish this post, that Gwilym hears the message from Reprisal, aka Erika Lesage.  He also DESPERATELY wants to share what he has learned with the peoples of Oerth.  Additionally, he would like to teach the peoples of Toril about Oerth and its peoples.  He is committed to his faith, his world, and his nation, but Gwilym Raonul realizes that the UC of Toril has been slandered.  He also needs to speak with his government and all of Oerth.)


----------



## Kalanyr

I immediatley send a Divination/Enchantment shielded messenger to Vecna (one of my personal retainers no other Drow or our Allies are informed of this) , I wish to know his views on the ascension of other dieties after he has become supreme and what he offers us in return for our aid.

What is Vecna's Strength since he has chosen to delay his ascension?


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

(I really have to hit the hay.  But I wanted to catch up on this thread before I sleep.)  

If possible, Gwilym Raonul will wish to address his government, its leaders, Oerth, and shares what he has learned.

SerpentEye:

I merely indicated that I was willing to consider your proposal but that I needed to consult with my allies.  If I gave you the impression that I had made a firm commitment to such a treaty, I am sorry.  I wanted to ask my allies and neighbors what they thought and whether we would enter such an agreement. Many of them have been silent.  It would be foolish of me to sign a treaty with you and have them sign a treaty with Nyrond.  So I sought counsel.  Nyrond, in terror of Vecna, wished to join.  My allies decided that we all need to stand against Vecna.  Indeed, that was the ONLY thing anyone seemed to agree on.  If an armed warrior, known for courage and skill, fearing a dragon attack came to your castle and said, "A dragon is coming to your lands.  While I have squabbles with my neighbors, we must stand together.  Do not leave me defenseless.  Let me enter."

Under such a circumstance, I would treat even an enemy with honor assuming that he spoke truly. If you were in the position of Nyrond, I would let you enter.  Both of you face the same threat, and if we fail, the same fate. Indeed, the threat of Vecna makes any quarrel you have with Nyrond or your other neighbors look like a disagreement among children about a game of marbles.  No offense intended, Emperor of Aerdi.   

We stand ready to fight beside Mordenkainen, Iuz, yourself, and many others against Vecna.  We will need every ounce of strength and power, every measure of courage and cunning in the struggle to come.  I do not consider you a foe.  You are a powerful lord of a proud people, who is skilled in diplomacy and war.  Does a man fight in a burning house or threaten to wrestle a hurricane?  Against Vecna, there is no choice but to oppose him.  If I can offer a truce to Iuz and every other power of this world, surely you have the magnaminity to postpone any conflict.  Indeed, if we do not triumph over Vecna we will have  no future as nations.  Instead we will have Vecna's boot kicking our faces ... FOREVER!

We are trying to determine the truth of the Torillians intentions.  The Kevellond League will not be manipulated.  Nor do I think Iuz, Turrosh Mak, the Scarlet Brotherhood, the Esmerin-Baklunish Alliance, the Drow, dragons, Nyrond, Greyhawk, or any other power of Toril wish to be manipulated.  We will not wear a collar whether it is of mithral or of bone.  Perhaps the Lortmils Technocracy has the tools we need to defeat Vecna. Or others may have them.  I am determined to do what is necessary to save Oerth from this threat.  As I am sure you will, Emperor of Aerdi.


Peoples of Oerth, stand as one against Vecna!  We shall determine what the people of Toril mean in their actions towards  us.  For now, any threat from them, real or imagined, is trivial compared with this mad god who seeks to slay and enslave us.

To Vecna (This message is shared with everyone.):

Your time has come and gone.  We will not submit to you, or your plots.  We are capable of determining the truth for ourselves.  

We oppose you.  From all that we have learned, you see yourself as the Center of All Things.  Hubris.  If you were not so vile and disgusting, you would almost be amusing.

You ask us to give your our aid.  You will not have it.  You will have our wrath, our vengeance, and the points of our swords.

However, in respect to your message, I have prepared a gift worthy of your offer.  A goat dressed in the garments of a cheap prostitute, laden with a basket full of cheap wine, moldy bread, and cheese, is brought in to the audience chamber and teleported as close to Vecna as possible.

"A great lord such as yourself should have a fitting consort, should he not?"


----------



## Kalanyr

The instant that goat appears the Drow messenger is teleporting away ,screaming as he goes that we will to consult with our allies before we decide whether  to ally with him, the messenger has no wish to be around an angry Vecna!

I will instruct the messengers in each country we have representatives in to ask what each countries opinions of the Kender are. (Heh, These Kender are probably going to turn most of Oerth against Faerun)

After hearing the messengers report Kalany has decided that it still seems to be in our best interest to oppose Vecna, for now the Drow alliances & peace declarations remain as they are. 

Messengers are sent to Kaz asking for aid against Vecna in our battle.


----------



## William Ronald

(This is my last post for several hours.  I urge those members who represent factions who have not posted to do so.  Also, I urge people to take the part of undeclared factions.  Failed my Will Save.  Must sleep soon. )

Messengers are sent to any power having a desire or interest to oppose Vecna.  The message urges an end to any hostilities, internal or external.  Let Oerth declare Alliance in its opposition to Vecna.  Let us stand with one voice, side by side.

As for the kender, we have never meet one.  As for property issues, they seem to have the same attitude as the bird-people, the aarockraa.  Curious.  However annoying some people might deem the kender, comparing them to Vecna is absurd.

A kender, it seems, may be willing to talk for hours on end -- like some politicians.  In comparison, Vecna is willing to remake reality in his own image -- and bring us to an end.

The choice is yours people of Oerth.  To determine the nature of the Torillian's interactions with our world and oppose Vecna, who seeks to bring us under his rule.  Whether he delays his schemes or not.  Or shall we heed his counsel's, only to find ourselves shackled to his will, never to be free to chose our own destinies.

The choice is yours, leaders and people of Oerth.  We stand with those who desire to oppose Vecna.  I suspect he is somewhat distracted at the moment by his new paramour.


----------



## Kalanyr

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> *You guys ever thought of asking Morrus for a IC roleplaying forum? *




As I understand it, this remains in RPG general until it builds some momentum then it will be moved to the In Character Forum in Bits'N'Pieces.

Time for me to sleep.

For now we continue our plans and research into technomancy, and maintain our alliances and peace & trade agreements we continue planting inactive dissenters in various nations, if the time comes we will strike at Vecna. The Teleport Circle the Drow and the Orcs of Pomarj are creating will be assigned guards on our end.

I have requested the Shade base at the opposite end of the Underdark territoy of the drow to the Vault (as long as this area gives ready access to surface nations and supplies if not move it further towards the vault of the Drow until it does)

The Drow I have sent to Toril will be polite (it suits their best interest given the situation) and formal but will reveal only that we wish Vecna destroyed and have some desire to ally with the Elves of Oerth (this is true these emisseries are followers of Vhaerun) but we wish to know what happened to the Church's of Toril in particular the Elven & Drow gods, we have no intention of letting our culture be gobbled up in these new churches.

My earlier stand on Kender & Tinker Gnomes remains, they will be painfully tortured & slowly killed,sold to the orcs of the Pomarj or given to whatever demons wish to play with them (I would offer them in sacrifice but I would assume the Demon Lords and Drow Gods would be more than insulted by such offerings) if they are found in or near drow territory.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*AHHHH!!!*

OOC: OMG, i leave for a day and a half to play dnd, and the IR starts without me!

Well, i've only had a chance to read the first & last page, so maybe somebody could give me a quick summary of what's happened/happening?

Also, edena, if you could provide a listing of all the factions & their current state?

IC: As for the legions of Kas:  We use our divination abilities to find a clear stretch of land we can teleport our entire force to 
(preferably _not_ right next to some good-aligned nation.  Once there, we'll start using our magic for: (in order of importance)

1) not being found
2) defense
3) building (how fast do you think we could build cities with >9th level spells?  )

Also, i'll send undercover spies to the known like-aligned nations to observe, and if they seem like they would be willing to ally themselves with me, i'll later send emmissaries to their capitals to request such alliances.

OOC:  as a side thought, could somebody repost that link to the map?  i seem to have lost it.

Sorry for all the requests, i just don't have time to read through all the previous pages of this thread.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mr. Draco

William Ronald (and whatever faction he represents):

We, the legions of Kas will gladly accept your offer of an alliance against Vecna.  Our only request is technological assistance (if you are a technological faction) and to be left alone to set up our own nation.  In return, we will not open up hostilities against you.

The same request of technological assistance & solitude is sent to the leaders of whatever faction also allies themselves with William Ronald (what's his faction again?)

Also, my spies will attempt to become part of the societies that they are infiltrating.  They will do this by posing as immagrants from other nations (they have the knowledge to do this thanks to high-level divinations).  Once accepted into the cities, they will act like normal citizens, of course gathering knowledge, but, most importantly, they will attempt to work on technological design (i.e. apply for the job & job training).

My legions in my teitory will set hard to work creating magic weapons/items, and also will devote a great efort to developing technology. (these wizards all have the prerequisite intelligence to cast said >ninth level spells right?  well then we'll set them to work on technology, how fast do they learn?)

OOC: I'll be away from the comp for about three hours, gotta go to church.  If anybody wants to e0mail me about IC issues, my e0mail is   carpdiem@gte.net


----------



## Mr. Draco

I'll also send emmissaries to The Unseelie of the Flanaess and Rary (whatever the name of his faction was), requesting an alliance under my command against the forces of vecna which wish nothing but to dominate all.  I also assure them that under my command they will recieve equal and just treatment. 

To Rary speciffically, i offer magical tutaliage by my most powerful archmages.  This is to entice him further into joining his forces under my command.


----------



## The Forsaken One

The Baatazu will do the next following things. We will try to unite the unseelie if we can contact them and try to bind them into 1 force which will unite with me and Riot Gear but which will be under my command. We will also send my Erinyes out:

<< Edena, I've asked The Forsaken One to use his Erinyes to further incriminate the Torilians by impersonating torilian diplomats, proclaiming the Wanderers sending to be true, and generally acting like skanky, skanky, skanky skanks. This wont go over too well with many religions, I bet. >> 

This I will do indeed and I'd like to know what the reactions on this are so please note that in your next reply.

I will send my Erinyes to all nations to see what there is to be corrupted and to be gained for us. So please everyone reply and let me know and edena let me know what I did gather. Especially the city if greyhawk that's falling under the influence of teh shades that's a progress that is in dire need to be brought to a halt.

Also I'm currently using all my forces on this plane to find the city of the gods aided by the forces Riot Gear can Spare. So keep in touch about what we find if we find it and when 

I will allso go to the Daemons and talk to them about where they stand and if they will stand besides us or if we might aid them in what they are up to now. A Daemon Devil alliance would be grand indeed, even more since the shades are behind them but we don't trust them but we are intesrested in what they might have to offer.

Also I ask Riot Gear to see if we can make a move against  the Demons summond by the drow to make the planer race balance into our favor by reducing their numbers or destroying those who are here right now allout. Since the Drow are out to war with Vecna we might be very well able to strike them at home right now, we will be powerfull indeed.

Allso is Serpentine Summoning devils under my command as we speak into his lands so the baatazu can aid him in bringing his lands under his control again and squash this little rebellion and subdue the little nations around him.


----------



## William Ronald

(Hello.   I am back after a nap.  I assume that this is occurring just after the messages from Toril.)

To Draco, the Honorable Representative of Kas and his legions:

I great you and welcome you, in this troubled time.  The Kevellond League, representing many nations, greets you in peace and the hopes of alliance against the arch-foe Vecna.  We welcome you as an ally, and let there be peace between us, and all who desire the final and irrevocable destriction of Vecna.

We are allies of the Lortmils Technomancy and will shortly introduce you to their representatives.  I believe that they would be willing to trade with you.  We have some technological items ourselves, which we will show you.  However, it is the Lortmils Technomancy which produces these marvellous inventions.  In matters of trade and armaments, it is usually best to go to the source. We are, however, working with the Technomancy in developing our resources.  I believe that they can help your people as well.(Out of character: You need to e-mail Gnome Works or hope he posts here.)

In the interim,  we are prepared to provide you and any who stand with us against Vecna with the tools for the great task that lies ahead of us.  We can supply you with food and raw materials.  We also will provide you and your leader an update on what has happened since that time.

As for ourselves, our nations are varied. Of the humans, many are of Suel blood, Oeridian, Baklunish or Flannae.  The members of many races , elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, are also members of our League.  Many others, such as Iuz, Turrosh Mak who leads the humanoid peoples, and the drow, also will stand with you against Vecna.  We great you in peace, and urge you to live in peace with your neighbors.  For now -- regardless of differences of race, species, culture, or belief -- we fight a common foe.

Ambassador, please tell your Lord Kas that I look forward to standing with him against Vecna and his legions.  I offer you our hospitality, and alliance against Vecna.  If you are interested, we will provide you with information on the new age that you have entered.   If we stand against Vecna, I believe we shall triumph.

To all peoples of Oerth:

Whatever your beliefs about the message of the Wanderer and the message from Toril, we have a choice.   Each of us must determine whether the outworlders of Toril are friend or foe.  What is certain is that Vecna is a foe.  If he triumphs, all our ambitions and dreams are ruined.  If we triumph, we will be here to determine the truth of Toril for ourselves.  I encourage you to think for yourselves.  Alliance against Vecna will leave you with the best opportunity to forge your  own destiny.

If the peoples of Oerth and their leaders desire it, we may consider asking the United Commonwealth of Toril for aid.

Let us discuss this issue.  We should have reports about Toril soon, which we will share with you.  Verify them on your own, if you desire.  However, any threat that Toril may pose to Oerth is less than that of Vecna.

Edena:  You have mail.  I should also announce that I will give you a detailed list of contingencies (both spells and plans) for the battle.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*RiotGear*

edited - evidently, RiotGear isn't Kas...


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Sorry riot .*

I guess you missed something or I didn't let you in on it. I have discussed matters with Serpentine. And he as well wants to get rid of vecna. So I got to agree that vecna will stay away from us (Doesn't mean we have to stay away from him hehe). Serpentine will break his drow alliance and he will form he alliance with US. We 3 will be a nice force to be reckoned with. Allso Edena mailed me with a offer to control the unseelie for I am a lesser faction and I've gladly accepted. So if she reads her mail and everything goes as I think it is. I will gain another 10 points from teh unseelie. Another 10 for the alliance from us. So Vecna is gonna go EXIT. But I propose we attack the drow here and now while they are gone from home and off to attack vecna. While they do battle I suggest we go and destroy the drow home along woth our new human allies. They can't attack right now because of a rebellion but I've agreed he van summon large numbers of devils under my command into his nation so I can help him squelch this little rebellion. After this minor problem he will be able to help aid his new allies. I hope we all come to agree that Vecna will be dealt with, easily even without us. So while they do battle I suggest we go and make our move against the drow and their shade allies and sstop the demons and Daemons from pouring in so you will be the only factions with extraplannar aid. Which would be nice 

THIS IS ALL SECRET AND ONLY KNOWN TO SERPENTINE AND RIOT AND THE BAATAZU.

If we all agree on siding against the drow while they attack vecna and I get the unseelie. I've got some special plans which I will unveel after everyone agrees and if edena grants me the unseelie. Hope this will work out and than I will reveal the rest of my plans which are quite evil indeed.

I'veb got a problem with my email now so I won't be able to read them within the next hour or two. Sucks but I'll be keeping up with the forum and I'll get into my mail boix as soon as I can.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Also who is playing the BlackBrotherhood. THose who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, who is playing them on the boards?
If he reads this plz contact me at NukemUntilTheyGlow@hotmail.com I've got a offer for you.

And who is playing the Scarlet Brotherhood? Plz contact me as well.


----------



## William Ronald

To Riot Gear and Draco:

Sorry about the mix up.  I am shortly going to eat, so the food and cafeine will help.

All offers of help are accepted.  By the way, what did you think of my gift to Vecna?

We stand as one in this time of need.  I expect to hear soon about Toril.  In this time, any aid against Vecna is welcome.

On Toril, Gwilym bows politely to Forrester, representative of the Humanoid Alliance.

"On behalf of the Kevellond Legue, and as much as I can speak for Oerth, I thank you for your help.  I appreciate your concerns and thank you for any aid you can render."

After the private conversation with Forrester.

"I know the problems that your people face.  It seems that a constant state of war exists with them and many others.   I have known half-orc paladins of Heironeous, a kobold priest of Pelor, and a goblin who was a pacifist monk.  I and my government assured that they would be treated with respect in our lands.  Indeed, it seems that they are not as rare as I deemed.  Despite prejudice, they have been accepted in their small communities and given many pause for thought.  

I will send out my offer of assistance.  I will offer them food, homes, education, and an opportunity at good, gainful employment.  We should look at what lies in the heart, the soul, and the mind, not mere flesh. I will need your help in speaking with them. I doubt that they will believe me.  I will, of course, make sure that your brothers are treated as equals in the Kevellond League.  As for those outside its borders, we will urge them to unite in a quest for peace, prosperity, and dignity.  As you know, members of our league include many peoples.  I would be honored to accept any who seek to live in peace as a good neighbor and friend.

Perhaps we could even send food to the humanoids, humans, and demi-humans as needed.  Your world, and your name, has been unjustly slandered.  The peoples of Oerth and Toril must try to understand one another.       Righteous words and deeds would do much to correct this.  I also believe that the UC of Toril, the Humanoid Alliance, and the people of Toril in general should exchange ambassadors with  the peoples of Oerth.  Your brothers on Oerth would scarcely believe the changes that their Torillian kindred have seen.  You live longer, and stronger, happier, and wealthier than before.  In your youth, could you have imagined where things now stand for your brethren and the other peoples of Toril.  The peoples of  Oerth - regardless of race, species, culture, or faith - should know about the good works done here on Toril.  Let us speak with them, you and I.  Let us speak to all the peoples of Toril and Oerth.

I am beginning to wonder if any faction from your world might be involved in the current affairs.  Could the UC and the Humanoid Alliance investigate this?  I could see the Church of Shade seeking to play a role in Oerthly affairs.

Also, I need to speak with my government.  I also would like to speak with my world to teach them about Toril and with your world to teach them about Oerth.  I believe that despite the differences we may have, our commond desire for a better future will help us see past all differences. Regardless of race, creed, or origin, I think all peoples want a better future for themselves and their children.  In the name of peace and the hope for a better future for us all, I will work with you in this time of need.  I am sure my government will welcome your aid.  

You may wish to take whatever steps you need to ensure that your passage to Oerth is not endangered as travel was in the past.  There is much work to do.  While I still fear for the future, I have hope.  It is with that hope that I begin to speak for Oerth among you and to clear up the lies some have told of Toril.  You and the other peoples of Toril have done well.  I thank you for your audience, your counsel, and your aid.  May both Toril and Oerth be blessed with peace, prosperity, health and hope.

(I am logging off for now.  I suspect the UC and Humanoid Alliance know of what actions have been taking place on Oerth.  I wonder what Forrester's reaction will be to the goat for Vecna?)


----------



## The Forsaken One

I relay this information to Riot and Serpenteye and I myself will go and talk to your leader and offer him the power of the devils in return that he will bring his full forces onto the Drow to bare. If the drow are defeated and with them the demons, we the Baatazu would be VERY pleased indeed. If the Drow are defeated remember that the Shades will lose their primary ally and stronghold in this realm as well. Also we could loot their tech if we could get our hands on it. If your leader accepts this offer and joins us, he will gain our help and he to will be able to start summoning Devils to his aid. This will result in that Devils are being summoned in 3 different places by 3 different groups united under 1 banner. 

((Edena, this would speed or the summoning proces of the devils and their increase in power rather quite a bit wouldn't it? Let me know if the power increase increaces and if so by how much.))

Let's crush the Drow and their offworld allies. Let's massacre all of those little maggots and claim their tech and the new shadow tech for ourselves. And if we get REALLY lucky maybe even we can lay our hands on the secret of Shade transformation!!!

Crush the Drow and their allies, loot them dry and let the forces of evil unite under 1 banner. Stand side by side, forces of evil, and remember that those from Baator stand by your side. Summon us by the thousands and we will come to your aid. We will make the skies rain fire, the water as blood, the good shall fall before the wicked and all that's good shall tremble before the burning gates of Hell.

Forces of evil, UNITE!

[edit] Spelling


----------



## The Forsaken One

To turn might be a mistake. But remember that the Drow are at war with Vecna and while they battle they will lose a lot of their power. And they have their forces at the field where they battle Vecna. Their power at home will be less for they think everyone is striking out at Vecna. Your plan about closing planar bounderies except those for the Baatazu is ingenious and very brilliant indeed. 

But now the Drow are weakened and away from their homes. If we strike out at them with all our forces and with our possible new ally (the Orcs whose leader can be easily corrupted, as my Beautiful Erinyes report) they will be very hard pressed to keep us at bay, I believe we will crush them and claim their power for our own. We must stand together and we must strike while our enemies are busy.

If you succeed in closing the planar bounderies except those for the Baatazu before we come together to strike against the Drow. I will intervene the attack and we shall hold and carry out your plan for it is a ingenious one. But an opportunity presents itself and we must seize it while it lays there. If you can convince the Sigils to carry out your plan, I shall halt the attack and inform our allies to prolong the attack. I think they will halt if I ask them. So keep your excelent planning and diplomacy going. We have our own plans we are carrying out to bring succes to our alliance. So go now and make your time. For time is of the essence.

(To Serpenteye, if you let me in on your plans to possibly ally with Kas, let him know I give my full support to this kind of alliance, the more powerful evil factions we can unite under one banner the better. In time we shall muster a force noone will have predicted and we shall crush our enemies in force, Kas would be a mighty and usefull ally indeed.)

(Also I'm seeking a way to open negotiations with the Scarlet and Black Brotherhood but they haven't replied on my hails for the time be.)

OOC: The DNS server of my internet provider is down, so I can't check my email (and post here, but for the time being, a friend of mine does), and I don't know when it will be restored, so communication with me might be very difficult and at least slow.

Still OOC: I'm logging off for tonight. Riot Gear, would you take my actions 'till I'm back?

[edit] Spelling


----------



## The Forsaken One

*To Turrosh Mak*

You have to gain power and support of the most powerfull evil nations of this realm. You will be granted new technology, you will be granted power and consolidation of you power for non shall dare to rebell against you while we, the devils stand by your side. We will help you keep your power and increase it with land, conquest, new technology and tales of victory for your offspring.  

Join with us, join and rule supreme besides us.

And last, you don't want to risk our wrath, so choose, we offer you power, glory, technology and a place in history among the greatest. Choose now, choose wise.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I still need to hear from Forrester and Reprisal.  I also need to know when Gwilym Raonul can speak to his government and arranging broadcast messages to Toril and Oerth.  Also, did you check your e-mail for my post as it relates to the matters at hand?

(Post number 100 on the new boards! Finally!)

Turrosh Mak:  On behalf of the Kevellond League, greetings. Now is the calm before the storm.  We are prepared to help supply your troops and your people.  We are willing to send food to you if you need it.  We are also preparing packs of supplies for your soldiers designed for hard campaigning.  I look forward to seeing the might of your warriors on the battle field.  As well as yourself.  The packs have several useful items, including a very specialized army knife from the Lortmils Technomancy (Swiss Army knife), food, rope and some decent wine.  Let us hope that your warriors will soon toast the annihilation of Vecna with you, their lord?  Our forces will stand with you in this conflict.  Is there anything you really need?  As we are ensuring that the full might of the Kevellond League will be available to assail Vecna, we also wish to make sure that those who stand with us will be as ready.

(If you are curious, the wine is fairly good.  You have had better, but back when you were much younger you would appreciate it.  The wine is wine, nothing more nothing less.)

To Kalanyr:  We in the League appreciate your offer of aid.  Now is the time for those who would be heroes to their peoples stand up as one. I have offered assistance to all my allies in preparing for the fight against Vecna.  Although we have disagreed in the past, we now must stand as one for assured survival.  I have offered food aid, and some supplies to Turrosh Mak and our other allies.  I have supplied packs for the soldiers, those brave men and women who will stand by our side in the coming battle.  The packs have several useful items, including a very specialized army knife from the Lortmils Technomancy (Swiss Army knife), food, rope and some decent wine.  (I fear it may not be up to your usual standards, but then your best vitners have centuries to perfect their art.) Let us hope that your warriors will soon toast the annihilation of Vecna with you, their lord?  Our forces will stand with you in this conflict.  Is there anything you really need?  As we are ensuring that the full might of the Kevellond League will be available to assail Vecna, we also wish to make sure that those who stand with us will be as ready as we.

Riot Gear, Mr. Draco, Serpent Eye, GnomeWorks, and all other leaders of Oerth;  We stand on the brink of a momentous war.  We fight for our own mutually assured survival.  We must bring our full strength to bear on Vecna!  Is there anything you need of us? Or do you have any information, tools, weapons, technology, or strategies to share?  If we bring our full might and cunning to the battle, I believe we shall be victorious.  We will share our knowledge and resources soon.  Vital intelligence is coming our way.   We shall share it with you, and ask that you share any intelligence that will help us achieve victory.  Obviously, I am not asking you to reveal all your secrets.   I want to make sure that when we fight our common foe, that we do not work at cross purposes.  We know how many battles have been lost because of forces getting in each other's way.

Ambassador Draco, representative of the Legions of Kas, I greet you.  Your lord is the most knowledgeable amongst us about our mutual foes might and capabilities.  His counsel, as well as his unsurpassed skill and courage, is most welcome.

I salute those who stand  together against Vecna in this time of need.  May we achieve a victory that will leave generations to come in awe of our efforts!

(Guys, I have a suspicion things will slow down in the U.S. and maybe Canada for the Super Bowl. (Sometimes I think sports may qualify as an organized religion in Western society.)  Today is a day for strategy, alliances, and making sure we communicate with each other.


----------



## GnomeWorks

The Lortmils Technomancy is willing, of course, to give away armaments to whom we are allied with.  We request, of course, that these be returned to us once the war is over.  Copy our technologies, if you wish - but we want what we give you to be returned to us.


----------



## Kalanyr

The only thing Erineyes spies sent among the drow will learn is that Succubus are not friendly towards them. 

I will begin transporting Succubi & Glabrezu (Lust & Power ) out with my infiltrators.

If the drow catch any infiltrators or assassins for other powers they will be treated as Kender or Tinker Gnomes are only they will get interrogated first any Erineyes we catch will be given to the Succubi or Iuz.

Alyx-Messengers are sent to Celene I want to know what is going on.

We are seeking out the various unallied humandoids and are offering them some of our more primitive technology in exchange for their alliance.

The Drow are willing to negotiate with any power (Except The Solastrim, The Devils and any allied with them) we will offer them technological weapons in return for aid.

MY offers of Alliance to Kaz remain we will provide him with some technology in return for his alliance.

I'm off to school now. Apart from the above all continues as before.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*OOC to Riot Gear*

Riot, I'll be off for the next 16 hours orso, it's starting to get late here so I'm off to bed and tomorrow I've got school so I'll be gone for a while. I trust you with the Baatazu forces so you can run them while I'm gone. If you want to get into a fight, use my forces, if you want to gather info and infltrate, use my Erinyes. Try to keep the alliance with Serpenteye in good standing and try to convince Turrosh Mak and the Orcs to join our cause and above all the search for the City of the Gods and the further summoning of Devils are to be kept going indefinately. 

Good luck and have fun. I'll see what you've been up to tomorrow. You can use my forces anyway you please, since we're allies I trust in you judgement.


----------



## William Ronald

GnomeWorks:

We are willing to do so.  I should have some more news of Toril soon.  As a matter of principle, I at least will turn everything over to you.  If no one else does, then perhaps we can come to a more permanent arrangement between our two peoples.  I do not wish to see you threatened by the weapons you have provided to others.  In the name of the friendship of our peoples, I will not stand for it.

We would wish you to join our embassy to Varanaith and elsewhere.  Wherever possible, we have spoken on your behalf, trying to dispel unreasonable fears.  Your words added to ours would have great impact.  While we are still divining the motives of the Torillians and whatever factions from that world which may be here, we are aware that you have been viciously slandered.  We stand ready to clear your good name in the eyes of the world.

By the way, thank you for the farm implements.  Planting crops and harvesting them will be much easier.  We are willing to continue our trade with you and assist you on any problems you might have.  Indeed, I see no reason why our respective nations cannot be places of both natural beauty, and magical and technological progress.  The either/or dichotomy is often a thing for petty minds.  I find no petty minds here.  We look forward to trading with you and your continued support for the efforts to defeat Vecna.

Edena:  If I do not hear from you shortly, I will begin to have the Kevellond league polling everyone on what they need.  They will send ambassadors to all the major powers of Oerth to explain the situation at hand.  Anyone who wishes to join the embassies to speak on behalf of their own people is invited to do so.

I also know when I can get word back from the ambassador on Toril.  In the interim,  the Kevellond League is still pressing for an end to hostilities.  A truce is offered to Iuz, who has the wisdom to see the common threat.  I also urge the Emperor of Aerdi and other powers to end any internal or external wars.  We need to annihilate Vecna utterly.

Also, I thought the Balor was representing a faction.  He indicated he was supplying some technological items to the elves.  Can he clarify his position, and the faction that he represents?  I will e-mail him.


----------



## William Ronald

"On behalf of the Kevellond League, I thank you.  I will need to return to my government, but I believe they will appreciate your offer.  Indeed, I think many will appreciate your offer. Would it be possible soon to speak on your behalf to my world, and also address the people of Toril?  It is time that lies are crushed, and the truth be told.  I seek to bring peace and understanding between the peoples of your world and of mine.  Ignorance and hatred appear to be the true enemies in this matter.  I believe they must be crushed by knowledge, understanding, and compassion."

"Also, I have learned that you, Prime Minister Lesage, are the daughter of Ian Payne.  From what I have learned, I believe he would be proud of you.  Before I go back to my own land, I would with to say a pray for him and for those who sacrificed so much for your world.  I must honor their courage and their love of their peoples and world."  How can I, a man who loves his world and will die for it if need be, not honor those who did the same for Toril?  If there are others who desire speech with me on behalf of their causes and nations here on Toril, I will listen to them.

"Also, I know there were attempts to block planar access to Toril in the past.  I wish there to be access between our worlds.  Could you help ensure that this will be so.  I fear Vecna will try to rise to full power, hence the need to strike him soon.  In the long run, there are the problems of hunger, hatred, poverty, and ignorance.  These may prove to be worse foes than Vecna."

"Whatever aid you can provide to our world is appreciated? I know there are limits on your actions, and I respect the limits you must place on yourselves."

If the Lortmils Technomancy has gone a little further in its actions than you might like, we ask that you be reasonable with them.  Their motivations seem to be from love of Oerth, not hatred.  Ask yourselves what you would have done in their place?  I am impressed with their essential decency and yours as well.  Because of the farm implements we have purchased, we can now assure a better harvest than we would have.  Less people will be hungry because of their efforts.

"With your blessing, Prime Minister, I would like to pay my respect to your father and all those who gave their lives to defend your world.  Then, I desire to return to my world.  I wish to openly discuss what you have told me here, although if there are some secrets which need to be kept between us, tell me.  As a matter of principal, I will not do anything to endanger you, Toril, Oerth, or the relationship of our worlds.  If you wish to send ambassadors back with me, I believe they would be warmly welcomed by the Kevellond League and many other lands as well."

Gwilym Raonul seems very reflective.  If possible, he would like to visit the monuments to Ian Payne and the monuments for those who died in the previous IR thread.  As a follower of Rao, god of peace, he is very impressed at the sacrifices people made in the previous IR threads.(He would like to visit at least  a few of the important memorials.)  He will then leave for the Kevellond Alliance, relay its opinions of his embassy to Toril, and try to return soon.)

He bows low before LeSage as he finishes his words, and rises. There is hope in his broad, pleasant features as well as respect in his gaze as he looks at Lesage and Forrester.  

(Edena:  Can you get back to me on my e-mail? )

Reprisal:  What was Lesage's reaction to Gwilym Raonul's speech.

Forrester:  What was your reaction.


----------



## William Ronald

Serpent Eye:

Surely if I can offer Iuz truce, you can offer truce to your enemies, who are far less powerful than Iuz. Perhaps they will be impressed with your magnaminity, and realize that they may have thought ill of you needlessly.  Even in war there are truces for natural disasters, such as storms and earthquakes.  Vecna is a bit more annoying than an earthquake, though perhaps, he is distracted with his goatly paramour? (You did see the post about the gag tribute to Vecna?)

We intend to be at the battle in force.  I am arming my warriors, who look forward to standing with you.  I am certain that with our full efforts, we shall achieve victory.

(Out of character: We need more people to take sides.)


----------



## William Ronald

Edena: 

Let me know when Gwilym gets back.


Turrosh Mak:  Have you received the supplies I have sent you?  I look forward to seeing the might of your people in battle.  If there are any you know who are being disagreeable with one another, I urge you to counsel mutual cooperation.  You have had the strenght, courage, and wisdom to unite those whom many proclaimed would never be united.  We urge you to join us in making sure that all who stand to face Vecna do so at full power with no distractions.  As a great general, I am sure you understand the importance of this.

SerpentEye:  Emperor of Aerdi, greetings.  We extend our wishes for your well being and that of your people, who will stand with you in this time of need.  We urge a general truce.  I cannot guarantee the actions of all factions or all your neighbors.  (Out of character: Some other people are going to join the thread.)

In the interim, all parties need to discuss what we will bring to the battle.  We need to coordinate actions so that no side accidentally injures an ally or impedes our efforts to defeat Vecna.  I look forward to meeting you, and seeing the full might of Aerdi marshalled against Vecna.

Mr. Draco, representative of Kas and his legions:

Have you received the supplies we sent you?  Also, we have discussed your needs with the Lortmils Technomancy and we believe they will fully assist you.  Your insight into our common foe is most appreciated.   If you will pardon a pun, we will do far more than get his goat.

Kalanyr:  Do you have the supplies we sent you?  We are prepared to cooperate with you and all interested parties fully.  We urge a universal truce for this time.  Perhaps you could speak on behalf of such a proposal.  I do not think it is the time for any to settle old scores, or continue conflicts.

Riot Gear: We look forward to seeing your might join with ours and that of others to utterly crush Vecna.  Perhaps you know of someway to help ensure that he never returns.

GnomeWorks:  Again, thanks for the assistance and the trade,  and technical training.  You may wish to give some technical advice on the use of the items that we and others have traded for with you.  We still await your word on joining our embassies to Varanaith, the Baklunish-Esmerin League, the Celestial Empire, and elsewhere.


----------



## William Ronald

*Originally posted by SerpentEye:* 



> I do not believe he will be content with only a goat. We send him a pair of gibbering mouthers to sate his appetites. After all he hasn't gotten any in two thousand years.




The Emperor of Aerdi  is not merely a master of diplomacy and war, but has a wit that matches his skills in the arts of state and war.

Gibbering mouthers?  In light of your gift, I will send you the tale of adventurers who tricked fools into believing they acquired not the Hand or the Eye of Vecna, but  the Head of Vecna.   It is most amusing.  

(As things are slow, you might want to search for it on these boards.  I nearly fell out of my chair when I read it.  I think it should be required reading for anyone playing a character with a 3 in wisdom.)

We will consult with the Baklunish-Esmerin Alliance and Lord Kas in trying to determine where to place our troops, teleport circles, and other strategems.


----------



## William Ronald

To Turrosh Mak:

We will not allow you to fall.  We must stand as one.  I am not certain of what negotiations you are referring to with the Great Kingdom, but I do see the need to avoid needless conflict. I will send what you ask and ask allies to contact you directly to assess your needs.  Your strength is needed for the battle against Vecna.   The Kevellond League plans to see you at the battle.  Who dares threaten you, Lord of the Pomarj?  If we do not stand together, your children and mine are in peril.  I would not have them curse our names if we fall.  Especially when there is no more pressing issue in OERTH than the destruction of Vecna.  I would not see you beseiged or endangered.

We appreciate your gratitude in standing against Vecna.  If we succeed, the future will thank you for your part in this endeavour.

Do you need help in contacting your kin in far lands?  Aid in explaining this grave situation to them? We can help them stand with you in this battle.  As well as offer some quantity of food to ensure that their kin do not go hungry as they stand  by your side in the fight for our world.

GnomeWorks:  Thanks again for the aid.  Ambassador Guillaum Dolanor will assist you in whatever you need.

Edena:  Still waiting for word on whether anyone else on Toril wishes to meet with Gwilym Raonul.  Also, check your e-mail again?


----------



## William Ronald

To Turrosh Mak:

We will not allow you to fall.  We must stand as one.  I am not certain of what negotiations you are referring to with the Great Kingdom, but I do see the need to avoid needless conflict. I will send what you ask and ask allies to contact you directly to assess your needs.  Your strength is needed for the battle against Vecna.   The Kevellond League plans to see you at the battle.  Who dares threaten you, Lord of the Pomarj?  If we do not stand together, your children and mine are in peril.  I would not have them curse our names if we fall.  Especially when there is no more pressing issue in OERTH than the destruction of Vecna.  I would not see you beseiged or endangered.

We appreciate your gratitude in standing against Vecna.  If we succeed, the future will thank you for your part in this endeavour.

Do you need help in contacting your kin in far lands?  Aid in explaining this grave situation to them? We can help them stand with you in this battle.  As well as offer some quantity of food to ensure that their kin do not go hungry as they stand  by your side in the fight for our world.

GnomeWorks:  Thanks again for the aid.  Ambassador Guillaum Dolanor will assist you in whatever you need.

Edena:  Still waiting for word on whether anyone else on Toril wishes to meet with Gwilym Raonul.  Also, check your e-mail again?


----------



## Mr. Draco

*to: turrosh mak. william ronald, gnomeworks, and anybody else i've forgotten*

gee, i leave for a few hours, and 3 new pages pop up.

*To Turrosh Mak, William Ronald, Gnomeworks, and any others i can't think of that are allied with us against vecna:*

Ok, this board is really disorganized with all these posts, maybe we could get alot of this communication between our allaince done through email?

Even If not, could all of you please email me with the:
a) name of your faction (and your screen name here)
b) actions right now
c) general location on Oerth

my email is carpdiem@gte.net

This would help me alot!  Thanks in advance!

*To: William Ronald* (i can't remember your character's name, sorry)
We of the Legions of Kas greatly appreciate your gifts of technology, your offers to introduce us to the gnomes, and your offers of new information about this age, and have one further request.  Are there any open lands near your holdings that we could use to set up a nation in?  We have no wish to inhabit this battlefield for any extended period of time, also lands of our own would allow us to further develope our forces.  In return for such lands, we are willing to share much of our information regarding the higher magic that dissappeared after the "arcane age" as i bellieve you call it, which should be of great worth to you.

*To: Gnomeworks*
We of the legions of Kas would greatly appreciate any thechnological help you could provide us with.


----------



## Terraism

*Not that I'll be missed, but...*

I'm sorry about the lack of posts on my part (read, zero, as those who've been counting will be quick to think, I'm sure.)  It's been increasingly hard to get online - and, as such, I'm going to have to bow out, unfortunately.  I really enjoyed the last IR, and had looked forward to participating in this one.  A quirky ISP, however, is kinda stuffing that down the drain.  I've been near-unable to get online all day - right now, I'm using another computer, at a friend's.  That said, this could very well be fixed in several days, but I don't want to jump in that far behind.  (I notice I'm already 5 pages behind - last I was able to get on, we were starting the 3rd page.)  I just hope to be back on soon...


----------



## Mr. Draco

*To: Edena*

Edena, i was looking over a few pages and found that the evil nation of Rel Astra has not been claimed, if that's still the case, consider this my in character attempt at claiming them:

To the honorable leaders of the great nation Rel Astra,
     I am the warrior Kas from what you call the arcane age.  I have come to this time to do battle with my eternal enemy, Vecna.  After the battle has been brought to a conclusion, I wish to continue my habitance of this time.  It is my wish, seeing that you are of like alignment, to unite our forces under my leadership.  None who claim citizenship in your land will be demoted under my rule.  You may keep your laws and methods of governing, the only exception being that the final coordination of our forces be left to me, and also the final governing.

It is also to your advantage to unite under my leadership because of the current situation with vecna.  If we do not stand together against him, we will all fall.  Truly your might and my legion's knowladge of the "arcane age" can prove to play an important role in the ridding of vecna during these times.  Once he has been dealt with, we can establish  a nation secure in its borders, powerful in its forces, and great in its knowladge of things both technological and magical.

(This speech is delivered by me, Kas, in person, surrounded by an honor gaurd of 20 archmages, and 10 summoned elder fire elementals (for effect; read intimidation/impression).  Once they give me a reply, or if needed sooner, my honor gaurd (archmages) teleport us back to the main of my army, already hard at work studying the technology provided, developing more technology of our own, and starting to build a city.)


----------



## William Ronald

To Lord Kas:

Greetings.  We are pleased to hear from you.

We will have to search for a place for you.  There must be some place for your people besides a battlefield.  (Edena, what is ope for settlement.)  We will not let your people be destroyed by the by blows of the coming war.  

We will render what assistance we can.  We will talk to our member states, and do our best on your behalf. Of all of us, you best understand the threat of Vecna.  I, for one, am grateful for your aid. I am willing to consider your offer.  I will have the top officials of the league begin work IMMEDIATELY to find a home for your people.  The Kevellond League values its allies.

We are currently building new roads, some factories, and arming for war.  We are working on new ways to move troops on rail and by magic. We are meeting with allies to ensure that all necessary forces are brought to bear on Vecna and his deluded followers.

As an experienced general, perhaps you could explain why there is no need for any of us to fight amongst ourselves.  I am not sure that everyone is listening to the call for a universal truce to fight Vecna.  I look forward to the coming battle, and joining with you in this mission.

Edena:  I will try to set up teleport circles, in coordination with Kas and the Baklunish-Esmerin alliance to make sure I can get troops to the battle quickly.  I am going to set up a few bomb proof shelters, much as Turrosh Mak is doing. Including factories, hospitals, and magically enhanced underground gardens for food.  If possible, I will set up a rail system.

Turrosh Mak:

How are you?  I see that you are preparing for a seige.  If you need help, we are willing to assist you.  We must stand as one against the common threat of Vecna.  (Out of Character: I must legitimately assume that I know NOTHING about your conversations with other parties on this board.)  If someone threatens you, I am willing to add my strength to yours.  I am certain others would join me in this.

Terraism:

Sorry you have to bow out. Edena will have to figure out how to award the Ulek states.  You will definitely be missed.

I will check back in a little while.  Edena, we may have to slow things down if anyone else bows out.


----------



## William Ronald

*Public Service Announcement and actions*

I am bumping this thread in a plea to everyone on the Boards.  If this IR thread is to succeed, we need more people.  You can post to this thread to indicate what factions you would like to play.  There are MANY MAJOR POWERS which need representatives.  I know there are a lot of LGG players on these boards.  Barendd, if you are reading this you would make a good addition to the thread.

Please consider my request.  Your help could really make this thread more enjoyable for everyone. Thanks.


Incidentally, the Kevellond Alliance will work on secure shelters in its member states and offer to help the Lortmils Technomancy in this effort.  (I expect Vecna to have one or two VERY NASTY surprises.)

We will try to help any parties interested in getting to the battle to get there.  Remember, if we fail, we share the same fate.

Reprisal:  If the UC of Toril wishes to respond to anything I wrote, please do so.  Thanks.


----------



## Alyx

*The Rising Sun!*

The Celestial Empire has allied with the elves!  Horrified by the events that have swept the world in such a brief period of time, as the spies it sent for technology returned also with reports of conflict and war, the great empire refuses to allow Oerth to be enveloped in destruction.  Infused by the sudden surge of manpower from this great landmass, the elves of Varnaith and the Lendore isles begin to immediately set into motion a mighty industrialization process.  Magic enhanced war factories, hidden in the sheer expanse of the Celestial empire and guarded by elven anti-scrying spells, begin to assemble and build as advanced weaponry as it is can; and at an extraordinary rate.

Imagine an entire land, half as big as the whole of Flanaess, now devoting itself to production, production, production.  And it is not only in that distant kingdom that this industrial juggernaut begins to gear up.  The Lendore isles began to double, to triple, to increase the building of ocean going ships.  Varnaith's armories fill to bursting, and elven forces are outfitted with whatever weaponry the Celestial Empire may provide.  The resources for these acts come from, of course, the Celestial Empire.

An elf with a pale red glove on his hand meets with the men and women that lead the new Rising Sun Alliance.  Now it is time for these new forces to make their own mark on the world.


----------



## Alyx

*To William Ronald*

The Rising Sun Alliance is greatly in need of technical sematics.  

In exchange for detailed knowledge supplied by your finest, the Rising Sun Alliance will supply an entire army command to aid you in your offense against Vecna.  You will also be blessed with the friendship of our people, and the gratitude of millions. 

 Your philosophy in regards to the great war is too be admired, and we support you in this.  Please support us in turn, that together our two great peoples may become the first of many to be blessed with the light of truth.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Mr. Draco*

Legions of Kas and your leaders, the Lortmils Technocracy is willing to ally with you and provide you with technological weaponry and assorted other equipment.  Consider us an ally.


----------



## Alyx

The Rising Alliance ambassador accepts the sword with a bow.  "Our emporer will be pleased with your gift."

Unless other members of the Kevellond League object to the Rising Sun's proposal, a force of ten thousand warriors, armed with fine swords and the new technology provided by the countless factories of their homeland are put under the service of the League.  The elves of the Rising Sun immediatly turn thier attention upon the free city of Greyhawk, trying to discover what forces that city is mustering against the League, and how best to end that particular conflict with as little bloodshed as possible, now that Vecna has done so much damage elsewhere.  (The emporer of Celestial does not see this as important, but is willing to aid the elves in any case).


----------



## William Ronald

I am playing catch up.  I will go with the timeline as displayed.

To the Leaders of the Rising Sun:

We great you in peace and friendship.  We will supply all that you need. We are flattered that the Rising Sun admires our approach to the war.  Ask, and you shall receive our aid.  We support you, our brothers and sisters.  (Anything they need is given immediately.  We ask Gnomeworks, the Lortmils Technomancy and the Eastern Alliance to work with the Rising Sun.)


To Greyhawk:  

We did not release any demigods in your area.  We are not your adversary.  We have found NO evidence of widespread acts of violence from any party on Toril.  Indeed, the best intelligence we now have is that there are several factions on Toril.  We are not your enemy, but we will defend ourselves if we must.  Hopefully, you will see the error of your ways.  

The Kevellond Alliance calls on its allies for aid.  The call for a universal truce is made, but it seems no one is listening.

People run to the prepared underground shelters upon hearing Vecna's proclamation.


Of Toril:

It looks like Ambassador Gwilym Raonul will be on Toril when Vecna makes his big announcement.  If Edena rules it is possible, he communicates with his government EVERYTHING he has learned and the Kevellond League will pass the knowledge along.

Assuming Vecna's statement is a public announcement, an elite Strike Force follows behind his legions to Toril, trying to stop their efforts and aid and assist the native forces.  They will seek to contact Gwilym Raonul.

Gwilym Raonul is a priest.  Edena, you must determine his power.  If Vecna's message is heard on Toril, he then volunteers his aid.  If the message is not heard, he volunteers his aid when Vecna's forces appear.  Forrester and Reprisal must decide if they will let him help.  He will respect their decision, although he is earnest in his desire to help.

Immediately, the Kevellond League contacts ALL parties allied against Vecna to join in the hunt for him.  In Rel Astra, ambassadors ask for Kas.  In the Celestial Empire and throughout Oerth, the call goes forth.

A second strike force will contact the Aerdi Emperor.  Edena, you must decide if they were succesful in contacting SerpentEye before he  disappears.  If they can go with, they will not attack the Sigilians in their place of power and try to evacuate the Oerth forces.

Word is sent to the Celestials of Arborea about Vecna's actions.

An elite team will try to find Turrosh Mak and his forces.  They will ask what is going on and report what they see to the Kevellond League and other interested parties.

A call goes out from the Kevellond Alliance.  "Stand against Vecna. We are prepared to stand with you.  Fear no rumor.  Fight our common foe."

Edena, you must determine what happens.  Forester and Reprisal are desperately needed.  Everyone, please post.

Turrosh Mak:  The elite force from the Kevellond League will accompany you through the gate, calling for mutual aid.  As I wrote a very long post, it may be that you got to Toril first, or we did it as near enough.

Like the other force that was sent through by the Kevellond League, they will try to contact Ambassador Gwilym Raonul and the leaders of Toril.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

The Kevellond League responds. 

"We have no firm evidence that Toril is an enemy.  We judge everything based on evidence, not someone's proclamation. Also, Emperor of Aerdi, it seems they may have a common foe with us now. We are in contact with our forces in the field on Toril.  They are commanded to assist those attacked by our common foe."

"We ask that those who are willing to aid Toril, particularly the Lortmils Technocracy, do so."


"We thank all who stand with us in this time of troubles."

William Ronald, the League spokesman and executive leader, turns to the monarchs of its member states.  "I hope we hear from Gwilym soon.  At least we have allies, thank the gods."

Edena:

I really need you to rule if my ambassador was able to get his message off to Oerth before everything went to hell in a handbasket.  If this is so, the League will relay all its information to everyone.  

Reprisal and Forrester and the representatives of Toril need to post.  If allowed, Gwilym is doing everything in his power to help.  If not, he is praying like mad or trying to tend to the wounded.

I am going to be back on the boards in an hour or less.  Talk to you soon.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena;

The strike forces from the Kevellond League are desperately trying to help and seek their ambassador. One of their number, the highest ranking member of the Kevellond League, screams "People of Toril, Angels of Hope Island, the Kevellond League stands with you against Vecna's Legions."

A rather large angry army, equipped in a strange array of medieval and modern weaponry, arrives.  Some are human of Oeridian origin, of Flan origin, of Suel origin, of Baklunish origin, and many are of mixed origin. Demi-humans stand with them.  A trio of half-orc paladins, a kobold priest of Pelor, and a goblin monk are with them.  They move, singing the songs of Oerth, and hymns to her gods.  For the first time, an army of Oerth acts to aid Toril. If there are any civilians seeing the army, they are likely amazed by its outlandish appearance.

They will do whatever they can to help the injured and injure the Legions of Vecna.

Depending on what Forrester and Reprisal allow their guest to do, Gwilym will help to the best of his ability.  


On Oerth, the Kevellond League again sends out its call for the Lortmils Technomancy to assist their allies.  

Hmm, got my ruling as I write this.  The Kevellond League shares all it learns of Toril with EVERYONE on OERTH.  Essentially, everything Gwilym says is relayed to the world.


The Kevellond League offers to prove that it did nor release Zagig.  It presents its evidence, and asks Greyhawk to independently confirm it.

There is a LOT of muttering in the Kevellond League about SerpentEye's ploy to obtain divinity.  Kas is contacted for advice on Vecna.  "The counsel of Vecna's mightiest foe is desired by the Kevellond League."

During this time, all food and supply deliveries continue.


Again, the call for war factions on Oerth to stand down goes out.  
The leaders of the Kevellond League hope someone will respond.


I will ask the Celestial Empire of Toril, the Rising Sun, the Eastern Alliance, and others to speak with the Eternal Empire of Kara-Tur.  If no one responds, word is sent of our actions to them.
(Edena:  I will drop back in shortly.  Failed my Will save. Must eat dinner.)


----------



## Piratecat

Edena, we have a 200 post limit on long threads. Will you please start a part 2, so that I can close this one?  Thank you!


----------



## Piratecat

The new thread is here!

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2425


----------

